# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Des clics gratuits pour vous mais de l ' argent pour nous et payer nos vétérinaires

## A toutes pattes Association

Bonjour

Notre association est de plus en plus solliciter pour différentssauvetages.

Nous cherchons tous les moyens afin de récolter des fonds .

Notre association A Toutes pattes est à présent sur Mail forGood.

Juste un clic pour visionner une pub très courte qui nousrapportera des sous .

Merci à tous pour vos clics .

http://www.mailforgood.com/associati...es-association

----------


## partenaire77

C'est fait ! Et c'est très rapide. ::

----------


## Enka

Ok, fait.

----------


## Pouicpouinette

fait ;-)

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Merci beaucoup à vous tous

----------


## souricette2

je visionne ts les jours sur mailforgood, je le ferai aussi pour vous

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Merci beaucoup souricette

----------


## manu23

fait aussi :Smile:

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Merci beaucoup à tous  la cagnotte monte monte c' 'est super  ::

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Merci à tous n ' oubliez pas de cliquez sa vous coute rien mais nous rapporte pour nos loulous !!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Nous sommes à 86.22 euros .

----------


## garfielda

fait  ::

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Merci beaucoup

----------


## lealouboy

c'est fait  ::

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Merci merci sa monte sa monte 93.12 euros de collecter !!! ::

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

99 euros sa monte merci de pensez à cliquez ::

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

110 euros   ::  Nous avons plus de 400 euros de frais vétérinaire à payer  .....

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

117 euros aller sa monte sa monte des clics gratuites nos vétos de payer des sauvetages en plus !!!!!!

----------


## PixieZaz

3 pubs vues pour faire un peu grimper la cagnotte  ::

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Merci beaucoup c' est super cette solidarité  !!!!!

----------


## Jay17

j'ai visionné la pub. Quelques centimes en plus ...

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Jay 17 merci beaucoup  Au moment ou j ' écris nous avons collecté 150 euros super sa grimpe sa grimpe !!!

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

157 euros sa grimpe sa grimpe !!!  ::

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Merci de continuer à cliquer 160.40 euros sa grimpe plus que 140  euros et nous y arriverons  TOUS ENSEMNBLE !!!

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

164.50 EUROS SA GRIMPE SA GRIMPE OUBLIEZ PAS UN CLIC C EST GRATUIT ET SA NOUS AIDE BEAUCOUP

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

181.24 euros sa monte sa monte . Merci à tous pour vos clics

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Voici l' avancement de la collecte : 
Le 21/05/2013 = 86.22 euros de collecté
Le 22/05/2013 = 93.12 euros de collecté
Le 23/05/2013 = 99.00 euros
Le 24/05/2013 = 117 .00 euros
Le 26/05/2013 = 120.10 euros
Le 29/05/2013 150.00 euros de collecté
Le 08/06/2013 191.00 euros de collecté 
Merci à vous tous pour vos clics ::

----------


## PixieZaz

Je passe dessus à chaque fois que le topic remonte (faudrait que je mette le lien en favori). 
Par curiosité, le site vous reverse l'argent à partir d'un montant spécifique ou c'est un peu au fur et à mesure ?

Je trouve le système des vidéos à visionner très pratique en tout cas, ça permet d'aider plusieurs associations, même si on n'a pas des revenus importants  :Smile:

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Merci beaucoup PixieZaz . Alors les virement des dons minutes sont viré directement sur le comptes au bout de 4 mois . Les dons monétaires sont envoyé chaque mois sur le compte de l ' association .  Des clics ne coutes rien mais  rapporte beaucoup à l ' association

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

197.22 euros sa grimpe c' est super !!!! Merci de vos clics

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Sa grimpe sa grimpe 205.50 euros !!  Merci à tous pour vos clics

----------


## PixieZaz

Merci pour la réponse  ::

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

211 euros sa grimpe sa grimpe !! n ' hésitez pas à cliquer !! Merci beaucoup

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Le 21/05/2013 = 86.22 euros de collecté

Le 22/05/2013 = 93.12 euros de collecté

Le 23/05/2013 = 99.00 euros

Le 24/05/2013 = 117 .00 euros

Le 26/05/2013 = 120.10 euros

Le 29/05/2013 150.00 euros de collecté

Le 08/06/2013 191.00 euros de collecté 

Le 12/06/2013 209.10 euros de collecté

Le 18/06/2013 214  euros de  collecté    TOUJOURS BESOINS DE VOS CLICS MERCI DE NOUS SOUTENIR

----------


## Jay17

ils promettent 5 centimes par clic, en accordent 3 seulement en réalité, et quand on clique sur recommencer, ils annoncent qu'ils n'ont plus rien de disponible. A' ce rythme-là, ça grimpe super lentement

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

bonjour Jay et oui malheureusement nous sommes plusieurs à nous en être rendu compte . Mais bon nous ne pouvons pas faire autrement . Aujour d 'hui la cagnotte à très bien monté mine de rien .  Merci à vous tous de vos clics Le 21/05/2013 = 86.22 euros de collecté

Le 22/05/2013 = 93.12 euros de collecté

Le 23/05/2013 = 99.00 euros

Le 24/05/2013 = 117 .00 euros

Le 26/05/2013 = 120.10 euros

Le 29/05/2013 150.00 euros de collecté

Le 08/06/2013 191.00 euros de collecté 

Le 12/06/2013 209.10 euros de collecté

Le 18/06/2013 214  euros de  collecté

Le 19/06/2013 220 euros de collecté

----------


## natoyu

> ils promettent 5 centimes par clic, en accordent 3 seulement en réalité, et quand on clique sur recommencer, ils annoncent qu'ils n'ont plus rien de disponible. A' ce rythme-là, ça grimpe super lentement


Mais j'ai déjà eu 3 pubs d'un coup aussi donc 9 cents de gagnés, ça dépend des fois, peut-être qu'en faisant la moyenne ça fait environ 5 cents par personne?... ::

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Le 21/05/2013 = 86.22 euros de collecté

Le 22/05/2013 = 93.12 euros de collecté

Le 23/05/2013 = 99.00 euros

Le 24/05/2013 = 117 .00 euros

Le 26/05/2013 = 120.10 euros

Le 29/05/2013 150.00 euros de collecté

Le 08/06/2013 191.00 euros de collecté 

Le 12/06/2013 209.10 euros de collecté

Le 18/06/2013 214  euros de  collecté

Le 19/06/2013 220 euros de collecté

Le 20/06/2013 231 euros de collecté  ::  Merci à vous tous

----------


## domi

j'ai cliqué, je le ferai ts les jrs comme pr clicanimaux ::

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Merci bcp domi et aux autres cliqueurs  ::

----------


## Isil

Je viens de télécharger l'appli pour cliquer souvent. J'en parle à mes collègues

----------


## domi

c'est vraiment vite fait en plus !!! au boulot  ::

----------


## ballone

Fait aussi!

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

> Je viens de télécharger l'appli pour cliquer souvent. J'en parle à mes collègues


 Merci mille fois



> c'est vraiment vite fait en plus !!! au boulot


  hihihi merci beaucoup



> Fait aussi!


 Merci bcp                                                                On y arrive 235 euros yes yes yes

----------


## Jay17

> Je viens de télécharger l'appli pour cliquer souvent. J'en parle à mes collègues


Où se trouve cette appli ? Je veux bien la téléchager mais je ne vois pas de quoi il s'agit. Moi, quand j'ai cliqué 1 fois, un avis apparaît qu'ils n'ont plus rien à poposer, ou alors à 1 centime ...

----------


## PixieZaz

Comme pour tous les sites d'aide aux animaux via les clics et vidéos, il y a des heures et des jours où on peut avoir les "dons maximum" et d'autres où le stock du site est vide. Donc pour cliquer et visionner de manière "rentable", c'est de préférence en matinée et les jours de la semaine (hors week-end).

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Merci à vous tous 240 euros de collecter !!!

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

HELP BESOIN DE VOUS 241.84 EUROS DE COLLECTER  ::  ::  ::

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

243.20 euros de collecter  ::

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

244.46 HELP BESOINS DE VOC  CLIC SA PREND 1 MINUTES MAIS NOUS AIDE POUR NOS FRAIS VETERINAIRES  ::

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

LE 04/07 A 14H35 246.47 EUROS DE COLLECTER ::

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

249.46 euros  ::

----------


## domi

Je l'ai mis dans mes favoris et je clique dès que j'ouvre l'ordi ; c'est pas grand chose a faire  ::

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Merci bcp domi

----------


## bab

cliqué ! (250,84 euros)

----------


## E.A.L.A

Fait =)

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Merci beaucoup  ::

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

sa grimpe sa grimpe   ....... merci à vous tous sj

----------


## bab

http://www.mailforgood.com/associati...es-association

cliqué (252.39 euros)

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

merci bcp

----------


## pouetpouet

fait : 252.72 .  ::

----------


## bab

cliqué (257,82 euros)

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

merci beaucoup sa grimpe sa grimpe .......

----------


## bb38

257.94 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

257.94 

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

260 EUROS  ::   IL FAUT CONTINUER A CLIQUER DES FRAIS VETO POUR DES SORTIES DE FOURRIERES VONT  ARRIVER

----------


## bab

http://www.mailforgood.com/associati...es-association

fait : 261,97

----------


## bab

cliqué (263,66 euros)

----------


## Titipa87

Toute ma Famille va si mettre super ce concepte !

----------


## fukita

fait 263,71    :Smile:

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Merci à vous tous de votre soutien

----------


## bab

cliqué : 264,45 euros

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

MERCI BCP BAB

----------


## bab

cliqué : 266,02 euros

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

sa grimpe sa grimpe c' est super géniale !!!  Merci à vous tous

----------


## Titipa87

Ca ne marche plus ils me mettent qu'il y a erreur...

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Bonjour

oui ils sont en travaux actuellement . Voila se qui s' affiche  : 

Mailforgood est en travaux


Nous sommes temporairement fermés pour cause de maintenance.

Cette page sera à nouveau disponible prochainement.
Revenir sur la page d'accueil de Mailforgood 

Other things to try:

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

HELPPPP EEENORME FACTURE VETO DE PLUS DE 500 euros ..............


actuellement 267 euros de collecté 

Allez tous à vos clics !!

merci beaucoup

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

besoin plus que jamais de vos clics car ENORMEMENT de frais vétos !!! Merci à vous  tous

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

DE PENSERE A CLIQUER SA PREND PAS BEAUCOUP DE TEMPS MAIS NOUS AIDE BEAUCOUP POUR NOS URGENCES http://www.mailforgood.com/associati...es-association

----------


## Nounoune

Pubs à 5 centimes en ce moment, tous à vos claviers et souris pour cliquer  ::

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

272.33 yes sa grimpe    merci à tousssssss

----------


## Lysianne93

Fait, pub à 1 ct,  cagnotte à 
             272,44 € collectés           ::

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Super merci pour tout Lysianne  ::

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

::  ::

----------


## bab

Fait. Pub à 5 centimes. 
275, 81 euros

----------


## Titipa87

Ça m'énerve , j'ai jamais de pubs disponibles !!! ::

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Moi aussi

Facture véto de reçu AIEEEE

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Grâce à un don de 35 euros nous en sommes à 312 euros  :: 

n' hésitez pas à cliquez c' est gratuit !!!!

----------


## linec18

bonjour des pubs à 5 cents depuis hier faut en profiter

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

::  315.86 euros sa grimpe sa grimpe

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

::

----------


## bab

http://www.helloasso.com/association...es-association

317,23 euros

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

HELP 318.51 EUROS       8 CHIENS SORTIS DE FOURRIERRE !!!!

----------


## bab

cliqué.

319,61 euros

----------


## Jay17

cliqué et visionné 2 fois = 10 cents

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Merci bcp

----------


## bab

cliqué : 322,10 euros

----------


## bab

cliqué : 322,81 euros

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Merci baba ce mois ci  avec akasha  presque 1000 euros de frais veto

----------


## bab

cliqué : 324,15 euros

----------


## bab

cliqué : 325,62 euros !

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Merci de penser a cliquer . fait

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Pensez à nous merci beaucoup

----------


## Lysianne93

Fait 326,90 €    ::

----------


## bab

cliqué 327,26 euros

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Merci bcp

----------


## bab

328,03 euros.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Merci beaucoup

----------


## hiris33

c'est fait sa ne prend vraiment pas longtemps et sa fait gagné un peut de sous a l'assos 
 ::

----------


## bab

cliqué !!

330,12 euros

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

MERCI BEAUCOUP BAB

----------


## MADIDI

330,76

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Merci beaucoup

----------


## MADIDI

331,64

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Yessssss !!!!! Merci

----------


## Titipa87

C'est fait  ::  J'espère que ça a prit  ::

----------


## MADIDI

332,18  ::

----------


## MADIDI

332,46 €

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

sa monte  sa monte chouetteee !! merci à vous tous

----------


## MADIDI

333,24

----------


## Nieggue

2 minutes avec des publicités à 3 et 1 centimes = + 17 centimes

J'ai du arrêté car plus de publicités disponibles pour le moment mais j'y retournerai !  :Smile:

----------


## Olympia

cliqué 334,33

----------


## Nieggue

334.48

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Merci beaucoup

----------


## MADIDI

334,80

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Coucou

Juste une question avez vous vous des moment a 0.5 centimes moi jamais  ::

----------


## MADIDI

J'ai des clics à 0,03 € ou 0,01 €

334,90

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Moi aussi !!

----------


## Olympia

335

----------


## MADIDI

335,39  :Smile:

----------


## Olympia

335,62

----------


## MADIDI

335,69 €

----------


## Olympia

j'avais 5 mn 335,89

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Mille merci  !!!!

----------


## Olympia

336,09 ma fille est contente elle clique pour une fois que je ne la gronde pas de perdre du temps sur l'ordi  ::

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Hiuhihiihi merci

----------


## bab

http://www.helloasso.com/association...es-association

336,37 euros

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

336.69 on vas y arriver merci à vous tous !!!

----------


## Olympia

337,48

----------


## Nieggue

Fait ! Mais que des pubs à 1 centimes aujourd'hui  :Frown:

----------


## Olympia

338,05

----------


## Nieggue

338.07

----------


## Nieggue

Il n'y a que des publicités à 1 centimes mais au moins, pour l'instant, il y en a pleins.

----------


## MADIDI

339,13 €

----------


## MADIDI

339,47 €

----------


## MADIDI

340,23 €  :Smile:

----------


## Olympia

340,51 plus de pub  ::

----------


## bab

http://www.helloasso.com/association...es-association

341,51 euros

----------


## Olympia

341.72

----------


## MADIDI

342,14 €

----------


## Nieggue

342,21 €

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

plus de video snifffff

----------


## MADIDI

343,16 €

J'ai du cliquer deux fois pour avoir la page des vidéos, ce sont des clics à 0,001 € mais c'est mieux que rien.

----------


## Nieggue

343,19 €

Peu de publicités et des 1 centimes  :Frown:  Mais effectivement, c'est mieux que rien !

----------


## Nieggue

Êtes-vous sur Doneo ? J'aime bien ce système avec les différents types de moyens de donner  :Smile:

----------


## bab

http://www.helloasso.com/association...es-association

343,41 euros

----------


## MADIDI

343,50 €

----------


## MADIDI

343,56 € seulement des pubs à 0,01 €

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

pfffff  moi aie y ' a déjà plus de pub

----------


## MADIDI

343,67 €

----------


## bab

Bonjour,

ce matin, plein de clic à 3 cts

344,97 euros

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Merci du tuyau !! 345.83

----------


## Nieggue

346,31 €

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

347.33 sa monte sa monte !!Merci à vous tous !!

----------


## Olympia

347.63

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

348.59

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

352.50 euros !!

----------


## MADIDI

352,55 €

----------


## Nieggue

http://www.helloasso.com/association...es-association

352,79 €

----------


## MADIDI

352,87 €

----------


## MADIDI

352,92 €

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

352.95

----------


## MADIDI

353,02 €

----------


## MADIDI

353,18 €

----------


## ptiteloulou

353.21

----------


## MADIDI

353,30 €

----------


## bab

353,64  €

----------


## ptiteloulou

353.87euros

----------


## MADIDI

354,13 €

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Merci bcp a tous 


354.59 euros

----------


## bab

354,98 euros

----------


## bab

une flopée de clics à 3 cts : 355,43 euros

----------


## MADIDI

355,47 €

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

355.83 euros bonne nuit à tous

----------


## bab

356,32 euros

http://www.helloasso.com/association...es-association

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

357.58 yess sa grimpeeee !!!

----------


## Nieggue

http://www.helloasso.com/association...es-association

357,74 € !

----------


## bab

357,97 euros

----------


## MADIDI

358,07 €

----------


## bab

358,27 euros

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

358.28 euros

difficile d' avoir des vidéos en ce moment !!!

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

358.72

----------


## bab

360,22 euros

----------


## bab

360,31 euros

----------


## bab

360,51 euros

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Merci bcp

----------


## bab

361,92 euros

----------


## bab

362, 07 euros

http://www.helloasso.com/association...es-association

----------


## bab

362,14 euros

----------


## Axelle94

fait  :Smile:

----------


## bab

362,65 euros

----------


## Caloute84

fait !

----------


## Cojo

comment fait-on pour  cliquer?

----------


## bab

> comment fait-on pour  cliquer?


Il faut cliquer sur le lien rouge, puis dans la page qui s'ouvre sur la droite, "donner une minute" cliquer sur le rectangle gris.

363,02 euros.

----------


## bab

363,54 euros

----------


## bab

363,86 euros

----------


## ptitemel1985

un petit clic de plus

----------


## vagabong 68

363,95 au compteur.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

MERCI A TOUS DE VOTRE SOUTIEN

----------


## dominobis

Clic!

----------


## vagabong 68

364,06.

----------


## bab

364,72 euros

----------


## vagabong 68

*http://www.helloasso.com/association...es-association*

Revoilà le lien.

----------


## vagabong 68

365,90.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

366.10

----------


## bab

366,60

----------


## vagabong 68

A vos clics, SVP.

366,60.

----------


## bab

366,83 euros

----------


## bab

367,06 euros

----------


## bab

367,15 euros

----------


## papychoux

kikou fait aussi !!

----------


## INCALINE

367,22€

----------


## vagabong 68

367,30

367,36.

----------


## vagabong 68

367,41.

367,57.

----------


## vagabong 68

367,68.

367,79.

----------


## vagabong 68

367,85.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

367.96

----------


## vagabong 68

Bah, 1 centime supplémentaire pour ce soir.

----------


## vagabong 68

368,02

368,07.

368,12.

----------


## vagabong 68

368,18.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

368.23

----------


## vagabong 68

Bonjour.
+ 5 centimes.

+ 5 centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

368,43.

368,48.

----------


## vagabong 68

368,54.
368,65.

----------


## vagabong 68

Rien, ce matin.

----------


## vagabong 68

368,70.
Qui veut prendre le relais ?

----------


## vagabong 68

368,80.

----------


## vagabong 68

368,90.

+ 5 centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

Deux minutes pour cagnotter 5 centimes.
Et c'est gratuit pour vous.
Je clique plusieurs fois par jour et vous ?

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 5.

+ 5 = 369,16 au compteur.

----------


## vagabong 68

369,21.

Qui peut/veut aider à faire grimper la cagnotte ?

----------


## vagabong 68

369,32
369,37

----------


## vagabong 68

369,48.

----------


## vagabong 68

369,53.
Je me sens bien seule.

----------


## vagabong 68

369,65.

369,70.

----------


## Yummy63

Une fois sur le site je ne comprends pas où cliquer

----------


## vagabong 68

Ca dépend des pubs, Yummy.
En ce moment, tu vas sur le lien et la pub (15 secondes) passe puis tu valides ton don de 1 centime puis tu recommences.
Fais un essai et reviens sur le forum si ça ne marche pas.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

369.76

----------


## Yummy63

Une fois que j'ai cliqué  sur le lien aucune pub n'apparait  Peut-être que c'est parce que j'y vais avec mon iPad?

----------


## vagabong 68

369,79.

Pour Yummy : une fois sur la page, tu vois "donner une minute" et en dessous, un carré, sur lequel tu appuies.
Apparaît une pub pour un soda, tu visionnes cette pub et puis tu recommences.
Merci.

----------


## vagabong 68

369,65.

----------


## Yummy63

C'est bon, j'ai trouvé  Par contre je n'ai pas pu cliquer, c'est écrit que le nombre est limité. Je retenterai  :Smile:

----------


## vagabong 68

Oui ça arrive.
Mais tu as raison de persévérer.
Merci Yummy.

----------


## Yummy63

C'est normal  :Smile:  merci pour les explications sinon je serais toujours en train de chercher

----------


## vagabong 68

Avec plaisir.

----------


## vagabong 68

369,90.

----------


## Erik

379,90

----------


## vagabong 68

380 euros !

+ 5 centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

Derniers clics avant d'éteindre le pc.
380,11 au compteur ce soir.

Bonsoir à tous et merci.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Pas de bol mouaa toujours des 1cts puis plus de pub 

380.13 euros !!!

----------


## vagabong 68

380,19.
380,24.
380,29.
+ 5 centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

380,44.
380,49
380,61.
380,66.
380,71.
380,76.
380,81.

----------


## vagabong 68

Bonjour : 380,91.
Dix centimes, ce matin.
A qui le tour ?

----------


## vagabong 68

381,06.
381,15.
On progresse tout doucement.

----------


## vagabong 68

381,20.

+ 5 centimes.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

snifff j arrive jamais à trouver les 5 cts !!! et hop plus de vidéo je crisseeeee

----------


## vagabong 68

381,31.

----------


## vagabong 68

381,41.
Bonsoir.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

381.42 et plus de vidéo

----------


## Yummy63

Je tombe toujours quand y a plus rien  ::

----------


## vagabong 68

381,48.

----------


## vagabong 68

381,63.

----------


## fanelan

> 369,21.
> 
> Qui peut/veut aider à faire grimper la cagnotte ?


moi, je suis là, que des pubs à un cts. j'ai cliqué 4 fois et après plus de clic. est-on limité en nombre de clics  journaliers ?

----------


## vagabong 68

Merci chère fan, je peux t'appeler ainsi ?
5 centimes par séance, je pense.
Je reviens plusieurs fois par jour mais ça ne marche pas à tous les coups.
Comme c'est pour une bonne cause et que cela ne ma coûte rien, je persévère.

Merci de m'avoir rejointe.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

381,73.

----------


## vagabong 68

381,83.
381,98.
382,04

----------


## vagabong 68

382,19.

----------


## vagabong 68

382,25.

----------


## Yummy63

> A chaque fois je tombe mal, il n'y a plus de pubs pour l'instant....


Pareil

----------


## vagabong 68

Bonjour.
382,30.
Merci Fan et Yummy.

----------


## INCALINE

382,34€

----------


## vagabong 68

Merci Incaline.
382,41.
+ 5.

----------


## fanelan

382,51

----------


## vagabong 68

Merci d'avoir remis le lien.
382,61.

----------


## vagabong 68

382,76.

----------


## fanelan

et moi depuis que j'ai cliqué tout à l'heure, çà ne veut plus.......... J'attends, j'attends, je n'ai pas vu s'il y avait un certain délai entre les clics. Ca a l'air de marcher pour toi Vagabond pourquoi pas pour moi  ::

----------


## vagabong 68

Mystère, fan.
Ca va venir.

Je viens de rajouter 5 centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 5.
Merci Fanelan.

----------


## fanelan

382.93

----------


## vagabong 68

382,98.
A plus tard.

----------


## vagabong 68

383,13.
On progresse.

----------


## vagabong 68

383,24.

----------


## vagabong 68

383,30.
Tu es là Fanelan, c'est important.
Chaque centime compte.
Merci.

----------


## vagabong 68

383,35
Bonsoir.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

383.36

et voila plus de vidéo  pfffffffff je reviendrais plus tard 

Merci à vous pour votre mega soutien

----------


## fanelan

Oui je suis là Vagabond................... toujours pas de pub  ::

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

toujours pas de pub ...................................

----------


## fanelan

chouette, je ne suis pas la seule....... mais on aimerai beaucoup pouvoir faire monter la cagnotte

----------


## fanelan

383.46
nananana

----------


## vagabong 68

383,51.

nana toi-même.

----------


## fanelan

383.56  ::

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

383.56
383.57
383.58
383.59
383.60
383.61

et plus de video

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

je crois aussi mais c' est pas juste 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

383.66 et plus de pub c' est rageant !!!

----------


## vagabong 68

383,72

Bah, dommage mais surtout ne n'abandonne pas, hein Fanelan.

----------


## vagabong 68

383,77.

----------


## vagabong 68

383,83.

----------


## fanelan

pfffffff 383.84

----------


## vagabong 68

> pfffffff 383.84


A nous deux on met 6 centimes dans la cagnotte.
383,89.

----------


## fanelan

je viens d'y retourner, j'ai cagnoté 0 cts  ::  tu m'as tout piqué

----------


## ptiteloulou

383.92

----------


## fanelan

je suis

----------


## vagabong 68

> je suis


Tu voulais écrire : je suis belle !
Merci ptiteloulou.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

383,97.

Bonsoir à tous(tes).

----------


## fanelan

je viens d'y retourner, et j'ai cliqué sur le lien de la première page des fois que...........

----------


## vagabong 68

383,08.
Ca va venir Fanelan.

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 5 centimes de ta part Fanelan.

----------


## vagabong 68

384,18

----------


## fanelan

> + 5 centimes de ta part Fanelan.


Merci, merci....

On ne rigole pas : 384.19

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Toujours pas de pub

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://www.helloasso.com/association...es-association

----------


## fanelan

+ 1  ::

----------


## Yummy63

Pas de pub, encore

----------


## vagabong 68

+5.
384,29.
Et à nouveau 5.
384,34.

----------


## vagabong 68

Et 384,39.

----------


## vagabong 68

384,55.

----------


## fanelan

384.56, mais pour moi 1cts seulement

----------


## ptiteloulou

384.60

----------


## Yummy63

384,62

----------


## Yummy63

Ça progresse doucement mais sûrement  :Smile: 
Bonne nuit Fanelan

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

*http://www.helloasso.com/association...es-association*  + 0.1 cts et plus de video

----------


## vagabong 68

Bonjour les copines.
Ca commence fort : 6 centimes.
384,70 au compteur.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

+ 5 centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

Puis 5 centimes supplémentaires.

----------


## fanelan

:Pom pom girl: miracle : 384.85
Vagabond arrête de piquer tous nos sous ::

----------


## vagabong 68

Euréka !



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et hop, 6 centimes pour la peine.

----------


## papychoux

384.91

----------


## vagabong 68

Coucou Papychoux
bienvenu parmi nous.

----------


## vagabong 68

384,96.

Oups, 385,06.

----------


## Yummy63

Coucouuuu 
pas de pub pour le moment  :Frown:

----------


## vagabong 68

Coucou, 387,11.

----------


## vagabong 68

Et 5.

----------


## fanelan

dis vagabond, t'en a pas marre........... de ramener des cts, et nous alors........ j'y vais toutes les demi-heures environ, mais nada  ::

----------


## vagabong 68

> dis vagabond, t'en a pas marre........... de ramener des cts, et nous alors........ j'y vais toutes les demi-heures environ, mais nada


Non, non, pas marre, il faut récolter des sous.
+ 5 dans la foulée.

----------


## Yummy63

> dis vagabond, t'en a pas marre........... de ramener des cts, et nous alors........ j'y vais toutes les demi-heures environ, mais nada


Pareil, tu raffles tout

----------


## vagabong 68

Je peux recliquer ?

----------


## vagabong 68

385,33.

Donc, je vais essayé d'être précise.

Sur la page vous voyez "Donner un don 1 minute", en-dessous un carré grisâtre, je clique dessus.
Une nouvelle page : 
- soit je clique,
- soit je recopie un message.
Je referme en cliquant sur la croix en-haut à droite.

Apparaît ensuite un quadrilatère blanc sur lequel on peut lire, entre-autre : Bravo et je recommence l'opération tant que je ne suis pas bloquée. A savoir 5 fois actuellement.

A vos petits doigts...

----------


## Yummy63

Je crois que je faisais pas du tout ce qu'il fallait, je vais retenter

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ça me marque toujours ça :

----------


## vagabong 68

Si tu vois "Aïe", pas de chance.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

385,46.

----------


## fanelan

> 385,33.
> 
> Donc, je vais essayé d'être précise.
> 
> Sur la page vous voyez "Donner un don 1 minute", en-dessous un carré grisâtre, je clique dessus.
> Une nouvelle page : 
> - soit je clique,
> - soit je recopie un message.
> Je referme en cliquant sur la croix en-haut à droite.
> ...


c'est bien ce que je fais.
contente................. j'ai ramené 1 cts.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il va falloir faire du ménage sur ce post.... surtout moi ! ::

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

385.47 ( pas de moi car je suis tomber sur le AIE  lol)

http://www.helloasso.com/association...es-association

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

ha enfin plus 5 pubs a 1 cts

----------


## vagabong 68

7 CENTIMES, jalouses, les copines ?

384,66.

Fanelan, ton heure viendra.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

ha  vouiiiiii moi jalouse la

----------


## vagabong 68

> ha  vouiiiiii moi jalouse la


Ben, c'est comme ça et pis, c'est tout !

----------


## vagabong 68

385,72, + 6 centimes...
La la lèreeeeee.

----------


## vagabong 68

385,84.

----------


## fanelan

385.86

----------


## papychoux

385.90 héhé aller hop là crac a voter trois fois !!!

----------


## vagabong 68

Ben voilà, on progresse.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et hop, 386.

----------


## fanelan

http://www.helloasso.com/association...es-association

- - - Mise à jour - - -

à défaut de ramener des petits sous !

----------


## Yummy63

Rien encore pour moi

----------


## vagabong 68

Merci à vous, c'est sympa.
+ 6 centimes.

----------


## papychoux

et paf + 3 !!!

----------


## Yummy63

386,14

----------


## vagabong 68

Yes Papychoux !
C'est génial.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

+ 5.
385,14.

----------


## vagabong 68

386,25.

----------


## fanelan

383.26

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

http://www.helloasso.com/association...es-association

----------


## fanelan

::

----------


## vagabong 68

386,31.

----------


## Yummy63

Pas de vidéos

----------


## fanelan

386.32

----------


## Cojo

J'ai cliqué,j'ai ramené qu'1 centimes!!!!

----------


## vagabong 68

> J'ai cliqué,j'ai ramené qu'1 centimes!!!!


C'est sympa, merci, Cojo.

+ 5, serais-je une privilégiée ?

----------


## vagabong 68

386,46.
Bonsoir.

----------


## Yummy63

386,48

----------


## fanelan

::

----------


## Yummy63

Toujours rien non plus pour moi Fanelan j'ai la poisse !

----------


## fanelan

dernier cliccccccccccccc encore riennnnnnnnnn

----------


## vagabong 68

383,54.
+ 6.

On ne se démoralise pas, les copines, votre tour viendra.

Oups, + 5.

----------


## vagabong 68

Zut, j'ai été repérée, 1 Centime !
383,60.

----------


## fanelan

yessssssssss je t'ai tout piqué 383.65

----------


## vagabong 68

Coquine, va.
Je n'ai pas dit mon dernier mot.

----------


## vagabong 68

Et toc, + 10.

----------


## vagabong 68

386,80

----------


## fanelan



----------


## fanelan

386.82

----------


## Yummy63

Vous avez de la chance, toujours rien pour moi

----------


## vagabong 68

386,87.
On progresse.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Vous avez de la chance, toujours rien pour moi


Faut pas désespérer.
Ton tour viendra, Yummy.

----------


## Yummy63

Je désespère pas, ça va venir comme tu dis  :Smile:

----------


## vagabong 68

386,97.

----------


## vagabong 68

387,07.

----------


## fanelan

t'en a pas marre d'être toute seule sur ce post ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai çà, je clique sur le rectangle gris et c'est tout ? j'attends aussi tout en haut que le logo de l'asso "ne tourne plus". Des fois je compte jusqu'à 10 avant de cliquer.
Sérieux, c'est quand même très casse-pieds qu'il n'y ait que toi qui rapporte, je suis contente tu viens souvent, mais cela n'avance pas très vite  ::  Donnes-nous ton tuyau  ::

----------


## Yummy63

Toujours rien

----------


## vagabong 68

387,12.

----------


## fanelan

387.12 mais pas grâce à moi

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 5.

----------


## vagabong 68

387,24.

----------


## fanelan

387.24  ::

----------


## vagabong 68

387,30
A demain.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 387.24


Où cours-tu comme ça ?

----------


## fanelan

tu ne bosses plus ce soir ?
chercher des centimes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

le revoilà les mains vides....

----------


## vagabong 68

Coucou.
387,37, donc +5.
A plus tard, faut que j'aille promener mes longues oreilles.

----------


## fanelan

387.42, donc + 5  ::

----------


## Yummy63

Toujours rien pour moi

----------


## fanelan

le rectangle gris ne fonctionne plus pour moi !!!

----------


## vagabong 68

Zut, j'ai chopé le virus, ça ne marche plus pour l'instant.

----------


## papychoux

heu mauvaise nouvelle moi non plus grrr de grrr je recommencerai!!! nanananere

----------


## vagabong 68

Toujours rien.
Snif.

----------


## Yummy63

Encore la poisse

----------


## fanelan

et bien pour moi rien ne répond : ni les flèches à côté du beau minou, ni le carré gris.

----------


## Yummy63

Ah ça doit beuguer Fanelan

----------


## fanelan

Toujours pareil, je compte jusqu'à 10 avant de toucher la souris, mais rien.

----------


## vagabong 68

Compteur bloqué à 387,43.
Zut...

----------


## fanelan

et en plus on ne peut pas les contacter...

----------


## vagabong 68

Toujours rien.
Zut.

----------


## fanelan

peut-être que l'asso pourrait les contacter, nous nous ne sommes que des cliqueurs.

----------


## fanelan

toujours rien

----------


## Yummy63

Noooon rien de rien......

----------


## fanelan

rien  ::

----------


## Yummy63

De même

----------


## vagabong 68

387,43.
Toujours rien.
Zut.

----------


## Yummy63

Toujours rien de mon côté non plus  ::

----------


## JUMECA

pourquoi est-il écrit : collecte suspendue??? (pour les couvertures)

----------


## Yummy63

Chez moi ce n'est pas suspendu

----------


## JUMECA

voilà ce que j'ai dans le cadre à droite quand je me connecte (ça concerne les couvertures) :

"Cette collecte est suspendue...

535 565 cm2 collectés"    ???

----------


## vagabong 68

Erreur de sujet peut-être, Jumeca ?
Sur ce post, on clique pour mettre des sous dans la cagnotte.

----------


## JUMECA

> Erreur de sujet peut-être, Jumeca ?
> Sur ce post, on clique pour mettre des sous dans la cagnotte.


oops!  ça se pourrait bien!!!! vais essayer de retrouver l'autre sujet  ::

----------


## vagabong 68

Je te rassure, tu es la bienvenue sur ce post, Jumeca.

----------


## vagabong 68

Blocage complet.

----------


## vagabong 68

Rien de rien.

----------


## Yummy63

Rien non plus depuis un bon moment

----------


## vagabong 68

Enfin, + 7 centimes.

----------


## fanelan

::  on s'y remet à fonds

- - - Mise à jour - - -

387.51, mais çà fait plaisir de remonter la cagnotte

----------


## vagabong 68

387,56.

----------


## vagabong 68

387,63.

387,68.

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 5.
A demain.

----------


## fanelan

juste 1 cts mais au moins ce n'est plus bloqué

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

+ 1 ct et plus de vidéo mais au moins comme vous dites c' est plus bloqué !!

http://www.helloasso.com/association...es-association

----------


## vagabong 68

Coucou.
387,81.

Chouette, le cumul des 1 centime.
On forme une bonne équipe.

----------


## vagabong 68

387,86.

----------


## vagabong 68

387,91.

----------


## vagabong 68

387,96.

----------


## vagabong 68

388,01.

----------


## vagabong 68

388,05.

----------


## vagabong 68

388,10.

Interruption momentanée des clics car balade des cockers oblige.
A plus tard.

----------


## vagabong 68

388,15.
388,20.

----------


## vagabong 68

388,26.

----------


## vagabong 68

388,31.
388,36.

----------


## Yummy63

Ça monte  bon pas grâce à moi parce que j'ai jamais de chance mais l'important c'est que ça grimpe  :Smile:

----------


## vagabong 68

388,41.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

388,46.
Je vous explique comment je fais mon ménage.
Entre deux clics.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

+ 5.

----------


## Cojo

J'ai cliqué mais c'st pas convaincant,je ne sis même pas si j'ai mis 1 centimes dans la cagbotte car on me dit de recopier un message et après plus rien....

----------


## Yummy63

Tu as visionné une pub ?

----------


## vagabong 68

> J'ai cliqué mais c'st pas convaincant,je ne sis même pas si j'ai mis 1 centimes dans la cagbotte car on me dit de recopier un message et après plus rien....


Inutile de recopier, le message, tu peux taper n'importe quoi, tu appuies en haut à droite et apparaît merci ...
recommencer et donc tu recommences.
Tu vérifies sur le compteur si ton don-minute a été enregistré.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

388,57.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai cliqué mais c'st pas convaincant,je ne sis même pas si j'ai mis 1 centimes dans la cagbotte car on me dit de recopier un message et après plus rien....


Je pense que ton centime a été validé Cojo.
Donc tu tapes quelques lettres, tu appuies sur "entrée" apparaît une page blanche avec une croix rouge, tu valides la croix rouge puis "merci" et "recommencer". Tu attends un moment avant que le compteur n'affiche le fruit de ton clic.

----------


## vagabong 68

388,61.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et 10 de plus.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

388,76.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

388,81.
A table.

----------


## fanelan

388.82 mais je n'ai ramené qu'un centime encore....

----------


## Yummy63

C'est toujours bon à prendre quand même Fanelan  :Smile:

----------


## vagabong 68

389,02.
Oui Fanelan, on ne baisse surtout pas les bras.

----------


## vagabong 68

389,22.

----------


## fanelan

tu as une souris en or Vagabond ou quoi ?

----------


## vagabong 68

389,37.

Je n'ai plus de souris, Fan !

----------


## vagabong 68

389,67.

----------


## fanelan

::

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

http://www.helloasso.com/association...es-association


 Chui maudite jamais de pub toujours le fameux AIE ......

----------


## fanelan

que 1 cts

----------


## vagabong 68

Moi aussi je suis bloquée.

----------


## bab

Là, ça vient de marcher... pour 2cts.

----------


## vagabong 68

389,80.
Dur ce matin, les dons ne vont que par deux !!!

----------


## vagabong 68

389,84.

----------


## vagabong 68

390,01.
Que c'est longggggggggg.

Nous voilà à 390,05.
Y'a quelqu'un qui s'est joint à moi.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

ha yes 2 cts !! mais chui bloquée

----------


## vagabong 68

> ha yes 2 cts !! mais chui bloquée


Tu quittes le forum et tu recommences.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

+ 2.

----------


## fanelan

tu n'est pas seule Vagabond, mais je ne ramène rien. SAUF je viens d'avoir une pub, vachement longue et violente, mais juste 1 cts

- - - Mise à jour - - -

390.08

----------


## vagabong 68

390,20.

Merci Fanelan.
Oui certaines vidéos sont violentes, je ne les regarde pas, je m'occupe en attendant.

----------


## Yummy63

Pareil, j'essaie mais ça fonctionne très rarement

----------


## fanelan

390.27 - 1 cts et toujours la même pub.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

+ 6 cts yes mmeerrcciiiiii du tuyau

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

*http://www.helloasso.com/association...es-association*


yes +8 cts

----------


## vagabong 68

390,39.

Yes, tu y prends goût !

----------


## vagabong 68

390,51.
390,53.

----------


## vagabong 68

391 euros.

----------


## fanelan

::

----------


## fanelan

j'ai l'impression que c'est encore bloqué pour moi !

----------


## vagabong 68

> j'ai l'impression que c'est encore bloqué pour moi !


Pourtant y'a quelqu'un qui a déposé 1 Centime.
391,03.

----------


## vagabong 68

391,21.

----------


## fanelan

391.24

----------


## vagabong 68

391,42.

----------


## vagabong 68

391,50.

----------


## Nieggue

391,52 

http://www.helloasso.com/association...es-association

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 2.

----------


## fanelan

391.55 1 cts

----------


## vagabong 68

391,65.

Merci Fanelan.

----------


## vagabong 68

392 euros.

----------


## Yummy63

Il y a une date butoire ?

----------


## Cojo

+ 0,1 cent .

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

+44  cts   à 1 ct chui mourrute !!!!

----------


## vagabong 68

> Il y a une date butoire ?


Bonne question.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> +44  cts   à 1 ct chui mourrute !!!!


Tu m'étonnes.

Je suis bloquée.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Non non pas de date buttoir dès qu ' on atteint 50 euros il font un virement

----------


## fanelan

ah super ! çà me rassure car ce n'est pas avec mes 0 ou quelques cts par jour.....

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

+2 cts pub violente

----------


## vagabong 68

392,49.
Toujours pareil, 2 centimes et hop il faut recommencer.

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 2.

----------


## fanelan

+ 1 cts + pub

----------


## fanelan

+ 1 cts

----------


## vagabong 68

393,01.

----------


## fanelan

on n'oublie pas de cliquer, mais SURTOUT de ramener des petits sousous

----------


## vagabong 68

393,40.
A demain pour d'autres sousous.

----------


## Yummy63

J'essaie toujours de ramener des sous même si j'ai jamais de chance 
à demain Vagabong  :Smile:

----------


## fanelan

393.40, rien depuis 19h57....

----------


## vagabong 68

Merci les copines.
Vous êtes présentes, ça me fait chaud au cœur.

----------


## vagabong 68

393,61.
Je pars en balade.
Bonne journée.

----------


## fanelan

393.63

----------


## vagabong 68

394.

----------


## fanelan

+ 2 cts

----------


## vagabong 68

394,30.

Bonsoir.

----------


## Yummy63

Toujours rien mais je suis contente que ça marche pour vous

----------


## vagabong 68

394,40.

----------


## fanelan

394.42 mais seulement 1 cts et cette pub...

----------


## vagabong 68

395,01.

----------


## fanelan

395.03

----------


## vagabong 68

395,20.
Bonsoir.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Coucou à tous

j ' éspère que vous avez passer un bon week end !!

Moi toujours pas de PUBBBBBB snifff

http://www.helloasso.com/association...es-association

----------


## vagabong 68

10 centimes pour débuter la journée.
395,30.

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 10.

395,41.

----------


## fanelan

::

----------


## fanelan

çà ne marche que par 1 cts, t'es sûre que tu ne t'es pas trompée Vag ? pourquoi 10 cts pour toi ?

----------


## vagabong 68

Parce que 5 fois 2 centimes, Fanelan.

----------


## vagabong 68

395,66 et fini.

----------


## fanelan

+ 2 cts

----------


## vagabong 68

Bonjour.395,80.
A plus tard.

----------


## vagabong 68

396 euros.

----------


## fanelan

J'ai directement la pub qui ne rapporte rien.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

+2 cts

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 20 centimes.
396,22.

----------


## Yummy63

Toujours rien, heureusement que vous êtes là  :Smile:

----------


## fanelan

1 cts  ::

----------


## bab

http://www.helloasso.com/association...es-association

396,39 euros

----------


## vagabong 68

396,47 mais ce n'est pas grâce à moi.
Chaque centime est important.
Merci d'être là Yummy et bien sur, tous ceux qui viennent sur le post.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

C ' est notre association qui vous remercie mille fois car  les frais vétérinaire ce mois si sont énorme plus de 2000 euros et nous avons plus que besoins d' aide !!

merci beaucoup de votre soutien

----------


## fanelan

Merci à Vag qui a la main en or, et Yummy qui n'oublie pas de nous rappeler qu'il faut cliquer.
Bon....... je suis désolée mais ce n'est pas sur moi qu'il faut compter pour ramener des cts, je n'ai pas une main en or  même si je cliques environ toutes les heures.

----------


## vagabong 68

396,70 pour le moment.

----------


## vagabong 68

397,01.

----------


## Yummy63

Rien de rien de rieeen

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

+6 cts de la pub violente !!!!

----------


## fanelan

397.09

----------


## vagabong 68

397.31.

----------


## fanelan

397.32

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

397.34 

http://www.helloasso.com/association...es-association

----------


## fanelan

397.26
on a besoin de la main de fée de Vag

----------


## fanelan

397.37

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

+ 10 cts

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

+8 cts bonne nuit à tous

----------


## vagabong 68

398,01.

----------


## vagabong 68

399,05.

----------


## fanelan

...

----------


## fanelan

+ 2 cts

----------


## vagabong 68

399,42.

----------


## fanelan

+ 2 cts

----------


## vagabong 68

J'arrive.

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 40.

400,01.

----------


## vagabong 68

400,70.

----------


## vagabong 68

On est à 400,81.
Je suis bloquée à 400,70.

----------


## fanelan

je n'

- - - Mise à jour - - -

zutttt
je n'ai toujours pas la main donc je ne peux t'aider sauf bien noté 400.81

----------


## vagabong 68

Bonjour, 2 centimes pour faire chauffer le compteur.
Je repasserai tout à l'heure.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

+ 2 cts mais chui bloquée même en sortant et revenant sur rescue

----------


## bab

http://www.helloasso.com/association...es-association

400,92 euros

----------


## fanelan

400.93

----------


## vagabong 68

401,45;
+ 50 centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 50 centimes = 402,05.

Bonsoir.

----------


## vagabong 68

Presque 1 euro.
403,03 et j'ai déjà épuisé son stock de centimes.

----------


## fanelan

miracle ! un centime à rajouter......

----------


## vagabong 68

> miracle ! un centime à rajouter......


Bravo.
A demain.

----------


## vagabong 68

Impossible de cliquer, ce matin peut-être plus tard ?

----------


## fanelan

http://www.helloasso.com/association...es-association

----------


## vagabong 68

Toujours rien.

----------


## fanelan

Rien non plus alors qu'ils parlent d'un don de 5 cts, d'hab c'est il ne reste que des 1 cts.
C'est casse-pieds hein Vag

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

+0.08 CTS DE CETTE VIDEO VIOLENTE

----------


## vagabong 68

Petite progression : 403,26.

Oui Fanelan, c'est rageant lorsque le compteur stagne.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> +0.08 CTS DE CETTE VIDEO VIOLENTE


Oui, je n'ai eu que cela et de surcroît elle est longue à défiler.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

403.39  sa grimpe sa grimpe !!!!!!!

----------


## vagabong 68

Presque 1 euro : 404,56.

----------


## fanelan

404.80 je continue 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

404.90 je ne lâche pas la main 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

405.01

- - - Mise à jour - - -

405.10 je vais faire exploser la banque 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

405.20 ; on continue ????

- - - Mise à jour - - -

405.30 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

405.40 yesssss

- - - Mise à jour - - -

405.50

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

+ 0.10 cts

----------


## fanelan

trop drôle le compteur n'arrive pas à suivre 1 cts à la fois

----------


## vagabong 68

Z'avez la pêche les filles !
Bravoooooooooooooooo.

----------


## fanelan

406.00 allez je continue encore un peu

----------


## fanelan

406.50, allez je passe la main !

----------


## fanelan

406.66............. aie il va falloir attendre.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

whouaaa fanelan la tua s la main 

Moi seulement 0.02 centimes et plus de vidéo 

http://www.mailforgood.com/associati...es-association

----------


## vagabong 68

406,71.
Joli !

----------


## fanelan

::  *Aïe... plus de vidéos pour le moment. Revenez plus tard !*

----------


## vagabong 68

32 centimes, difficilement.
407,08.

----------


## fanelan

::

----------


## fanelan

407.16

----------


## fanelan

407.35 en plus la pub de Savoie est sympa.

----------


## fanelan

407.75

----------


## vagabong 68

408,25 mais je n'étais pas seule.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 407.35 en plus la pub de Savoie est sympa.


Tu y prends goût ?

----------


## fanelan

408.50

- - - Mise à jour - - -

j'attends qu'ils me disent qu'il n'y a plus de pub.

----------


## fanelan

409.00  ::

----------


## fanelan

419.16 ---- bloquée

----------


## vagabong 68

> 419.16 ---- bloquée


409 ou 419, Fanelan ?

----------


## fanelan

beurkkkkkkkkkk 409, j'y retourne 419 pour ce soir çà serait pas mal hein !!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

que 1 cts 409.18

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Merci a toutes pour votre dévouement 

seulement un petit centime pour moi et plus de vidéo

----------


## fanelan

toujours pas de vidéos.......

----------


## bab

409,55

http://www.mailforgood.com/associati...es-association

----------


## vagabong 68

410 Euros.

----------


## fanelan

çà marche !!!!!!!!!!!! 410.15

- - - Mise à jour - - -

410.23 plus de pubs

----------


## fanelan

410.24 juste pour me faire plaisir..........

----------


## bab

c'est reparti !!! :: 

411,28

----------


## fanelan

rien de rien......

----------


## bab

une belle série de clics

412,03

----------


## vagabong 68

412,50.

----------


## fanelan

::  vous m'avez tout piqué !!!

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

A moi aussi lol

----------


## bab

ben, moi je peux continuer  :: 

413,05

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Ouinnnnnnnnn pas de vidéo tu as la main chanceuse bab tu partage avec nous

----------


## fanelan

Vas-y Bab gardes la main, elle est en or ! Bon je vais quand même persister 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Trop drôle sans rien faire, j'ai vu que la cagnotte montait d'un centime

- - - Mise à jour - - -

413.43

----------


## bab

yes !!
414,00

----------


## vagabong 68

Et on rajoute 1 centime...

----------


## fanelan

2 cts - 414.60

----------


## fanelan

414.62 ------------- 416.25 je vous en ai laissé un peu

----------


## vagabong 68

Extra, Fanelan.

----------


## vagabong 68

416,50.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

+0.01 cts

----------


## fanelan

pareil

----------


## vagabong 68

+1.

417,05.

----------


## fanelan

417.15 mais toujours pas de pub pour moi

----------


## bab

418,05

----------


## vagabong 68

418,56;
+ 51 centimes.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Whouaaaa vagabong tu as tout déchirée la  !!!!

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

+0.03 cts hunnnn c' est des menteurs il me dise plus de vidéo je quitte totu à chaque fois et reviens et j ' ai le choix entre 3 pubs de la grande récré lol

----------


## fanelan

moi je laisse le site ouvert comme cela je peux avoir la main  :: mais que 1 cts depuis ce matin

----------


## vagabong 68

> Whouaaaa vagabong tu as tout déchirée la  !!!!


Tu me flattes.
Merci.

----------


## vagabong 68

419,98.

----------


## fanelan

::

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

http://www.mailforgood.com/associati...es-association

----------


## vagabong 68

Bloquée.

----------


## bab

Hello, moi, je continue

421,08 euros

----------


## fanelan

421.09 ---------- 421.79 je ne laisse pas la main depuis le temps que je n'ai rien donné à l'asso.

----------


## fanelan

422.00€ et il reste encore des pubs les copines, et en plus je les trouve très sympas et différentes, du Kinder, à Essilor, à la Mutualité..... j'ai des ailes, super contente depuis le temps qu'à chaque fois ils me disait AIE !!!

----------


## fanelan

Je pense que l'on est plusieurs à cliquer en même temps car juste un clic ramène 4 cts

----------


## vagabong 68

422,90.

----------


## fanelan

423.00

----------


## fanelan

juste 1 cts

----------


## fanelan

424.00

----------


## fanelan

424.25  
Bonne nuit à tous

----------


## fanelan

424.40

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

chui bloquée snifffff

----------


## bab

425,10 euros

----------


## fanelan

> 418,56;
> + 51 centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

425,75.

+ 65.

A demain.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## fanelan

426.00
+ 25

----------


## fanelan

426.80        bloquée

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Ouuuinnnnn toujours bloquée plus de vidéos !!!

----------


## fanelan

généralement çà revient sur le tard

----------


## fanelan

427.41 il en reste encore les filles !!!

----------


## vagabong 68

+59 ce qui ramène le compteur à 428 euros.

----------


## fanelan

428.50

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

+0.04 cts et plus de vidéo snifffff


Merci vos Tous de votre soutien pour nos loulous !!!!

----------


## vagabong 68

Plein de clics mais juste 3 centimes de comptabilisés.

----------


## fanelan

tu nous les a tous pris 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

depuis ce matin rien.....

----------


## fanelan

ohhhhhhhhhhh ils font grève ou quoi ??????????

----------


## vagabong 68

429.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Voui vagabond toujours 429 bloquée depuis

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 50 CENTIMES = 429,51.

----------


## bab

430,01

----------


## vagabong 68

430,04.

Que 3 centimes.
Ca ne fonctionne pas, hélas.

----------


## fanelan

Bizarre quand même depuis quelques jours

----------


## fanelan

430.04 ------------ 430.26

----------


## vagabong 68

430,49.

----------


## fanelan

430.51 --------- 430.55

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

la plus de videos

----------


## bab

431,02 (mais que ça rame !)

----------


## vagabong 68

Que 7 centimes : 431,52.

----------


## fanelan

Je me demande si ce n'est pas mon copié/collé qui fait bloquer.

----------


## fanelan

2 cts

----------


## vagabong 68

Que 2 centimes !
431,57 et je ne fais pas de copier/coller.

----------


## fanelan

431.60 mais toujours bloquée

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

+0.06 cts de la video violente call of dutty

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 2 Centimes.

----------


## fanelan

Toujours rien

----------


## vagabong 68

431.98, + 2 centimes.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

+0.02 cts c ' est difficile en ce moment

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 2.

----------


## fanelan

+ 1

----------


## fanelan

432.09 + 0 cts

----------


## vagabong 68

Pas un centime.

----------


## fanelan

1 ct

----------


## vagabong 68

+2 centimes.

----------


## fanelan

plus de vidéos....

----------


## bab

+ 2 cts

432,15

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 2 centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

432,23.
Que 2 centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

432,25.

----------


## fanelan

Rien !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vagabong 68

432,32.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

+0.02 cts

----------


## fanelan

::

----------


## vagabong 68

432,38.

----------


## fanelan

+ 1 ct

----------


## vagabong 68

432,44.

----------


## vagabong 68

432,51.

----------


## vagabong 68

432,53.

----------


## vagabong 68

432,57.

----------


## vagabong 68

Et hop, + 2.

----------


## Yummy63

+0.01

----------


## vagabong 68

432,62.

+2.

----------


## Yummy63

+0.01

- - - Mise à jour - - -

432.66

----------


## fanelan

toujours rien

----------


## vagabong 68

+2 centimes.

----------


## fanelan

+ 2 cts ------- 421.72

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 2 centimes.

----------


## fanelan

432.74 + 0

----------


## vagabong 68

432,76.

----------


## Yummy63

+0.01

----------


## vagabong 68

Rien.

----------


## Yummy63

+0.01

----------


## fanelan

+ 2 cts ----------------- 432.80  çà rame, c'est dingue !!!

----------


## vagabong 68

332,82.
+2.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Les filles j ' ai un souci depuis 2 jours je suis bloquée impossible de lancé une vidéo . Sa vous est déjà arrivé ?

----------


## vagabong 68

432,84.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les filles j ' ai un souci depuis 2 jours je suis bloquée impossible de lancé une vidéo . Sa vous est déjà arrivé ?


Oui, oui, ça arrive, malheureusement.

----------


## fanelan

+2 centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

432,88.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

+0.6 cts

----------


## fanelan

::

----------


## vagabong 68

> +0.6 cts


Bravo : +2.

----------


## fanelan

http://www.mailforgood.com/associati...es-association

----------


## vagabong 68

432,98.

+2.

----------


## vagabong 68

433.

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 2 centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

533,04.

----------


## fanelan

juste 1 ct

----------


## vagabong 68

533,09.

+2 centimes.

----------


## fanelan

533.11
+ 2 cts

----------


## vagabong 68

Bof, rien du tout.

----------


## fanelan

Rien !

----------


## vagabong 68

Même scénario que l'an passé, pas ou peu de pubs en Janvier.

----------


## fanelan

+ 2 cts

----------


## vagabong 68

Zut, zut et rezut, rien.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

533,15.

+2 centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

533,17.

----------


## vagabong 68

533,19.

----------


## Yummy63

+0.01

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et encore

----------


## fanelan

seulement 1 ct

----------


## Yummy63

+0.01

----------


## vagabong 68

Je repasserai.

----------


## vagabong 68

533,27.

----------


## fanelan

pas un centime depuis toi Vag !

----------


## Yummy63

+0.01

----------


## vagabong 68

Plus rien.
Zut.

----------


## vagabong 68

533,33.

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 2 centimes.

----------


## fanelan

1 ct ------- 533.36

----------


## vagabong 68

533,38.

----------


## fanelan

+ 2 cts -------- 533.40

----------


## Yummy63

+0.02

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 2 centimes.

----------


## fanelan

Vous avez eu la pub "monop" ? lorsque j'ai vu qu'il fallait écrire le nom, j'ai pensé chouette c'est reparti, mais.....

----------


## gidanette

Mais....   quoi, fanelan ? 

J'ai cliqué 2 fois aujourd'hui, je suis novice sur le site et je ne savais pas que ça existait, ni comment ça marchait.
(encore merci pour ton aide pour l'adoption de Bella)

----------


## fanelan

En ce moment le site nous bloque car apparemment il n'y a plus de pubs donc bien souvent on clique mais nous ne ramenons même pas un ct. Mais il faut persister.
Ta Bella va bien ? Elle s'est bien habitué à SA famille cette bouille d'amour.

----------


## gidanette

Ma Bella, ma belle a bien assimilé la maison, le frigo, la gamelle, les copains, les jeux, le dodo et les gratouilles contre moi, mais, personne d'autre ne la touche pour l'instant, on lui laisse le temps, en la stimulant sans cesse. Elle commence à sauter en remuant la queue quant je joue avec elle dans le jardin et ça, c'est magique.

Bon, j'arrête, je pourrais en parler pendant des heures et je vais essayer d'aller cliquer...

----------


## fanelan

Bon les copines ne diront rien puisque l'on a une cliqueuse de plus ET une sauveteuse.
 Si c'est toujours toi qui donne la gamelle, tu devrais peut-être déléguer à une autre personne de ta famille.

----------


## gidanette

Le matin, c'est mon mari qui donne la gamelle, mais bon, Bella est vraiment très très très sauvage, on ne l'achète pas comme ça et puis je lui dis "tu sais, tu fais parti de la famille, on ne te laissera jamais à l'écart, il faudra t'y faire".
On fait étape par étape, elle fait de tout petits progrès tous les jours.
Merci fanelan pour les adresses de clics et les conseils sont toujours les bienvenus.

----------


## vagabong 68

533,50.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Chouette !
Il y a de quoi faire, hein Fanelan.

----------


## Yummy63

+0.02

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Coucou Gidanette

----------


## gidanette

+ 0.02     et  + je ne sais plus ?

Coucou Yummy et les autres...

----------


## fanelan

Chouette !
Il y a de quoi faire, hein Fanelan.[/QUOTE]

oh oui, on a de quoi s'occuper !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

1 ct....

----------


## gidanette

+ 2ct

----------


## fanelan

http://www.mailforgood.com/associati...es-association

----------


## vagabong 68

Rien.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Toujours bloquée j ' en est marreeeeee !!!!!!

----------


## Yummy63

Pareil, ça fait un moment

----------


## fanelan

533.56 mais toujours bloquée

----------


## gidanette

+ 2ct...      533.58    mais après plusieurs essais

----------


## vagabong 68

533,60.
+2.

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 2 centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

Yes, 3 centimes.

----------


## Yummy63

+0.01

----------


## fanelan

+ 3 cts

----------


## gidanette

*http://www.mailforgood.com/associati...es-association* 

+ 3ct       533.74 €

----------


## vagabong 68

533,76.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Moi toujours bloquée

----------


## vagabong 68

Rien non plus, ce matin.

----------


## gidanette

+  1 ct seulement et avec difficulté

----------


## ptiteloulou

533.80 euros

0.03 centimes

----------


## vagabong 68

+3 centimes.

----------


## fanelan

3 cts

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 2 centimes.

----------


## fanelan

533.91

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 2 centimes.

----------


## gidanette

+ 3 ct  533.95

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 2.

----------


## fanelan

+ 2 centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 3 centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 2.

----------


## gidanette

+ 2       534.10ct

----------


## vagabong 68

534,16.

+ 2.

----------


## vagabong 68

534,18.

----------


## fanelan

+ 2 cts

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 2 Centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

534,25.

+ 3.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

131 euros de virer sur le compte de l ' association grâce à vos clics !!! merci bcp a toutes et à tous

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je refonctionne yesssssssssssss   +2 cts

----------


## Nieggue

Génial ! Pas de pub pour moi par contre

----------


## gidanette

+3

----------


## Yummy63

+0.01

----------


## fanelan

> 131 euros de virer sur le compte de l ' association grâce à vos clics !!! merci bcp a toutes et à tous
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Je refonctionne yesssssssssssss   +2 cts


pourquoi que 131.00€ ? la cagnotte est plus élevée

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 2 Centimes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> pourquoi que 131.00 ? la cagnotte est plus élevée


Il me semble que les sommes soient virées au fur et à mesure.
Ca veut dire que les derniers clics ont rapporté 131 euros et que la différence l'association l'a déjà perçue.
Est-ce clair ?

----------


## fanelan

Merci Vagabond pour l'explication.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Toujours rien.....

http://www.mailforgood.com/associati...es-association

----------


## vagabong 68

534,34.

+ 2.

Pas de quoi, Fanelan.

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 2.
Bonsoir.

----------


## fanelan

+ 2

----------


## fanelan

+ 1

----------


## gidanette

+ 3ct   534.43

----------


## vagabong 68

Rien, ce matin.

----------


## vagabong 68

534,45.

+ 2.

----------


## vagabong 68

Les 2 derniers de la journée.

----------


## fanelan

+ 2 --------- 544.49

----------


## fanelan

+ 1

----------


## vagabong 68

Yes, + 3 pour commencer la journée !

----------


## vagabong 68

Yes encore + 2 !

----------


## vagabong 68

534,57.

----------


## vagabong 68

Et encore 2.

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 2.

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 10 centimes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

534,80.

+ 6 à nouveau.
Je clique par série de 2 centimes, je sors de Rescue et je renouvelle l'opération.
C'est laborieux mais la cagnotte gonfle petit à petit.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Encore 4.
A plus tard.

----------


## fanelan

::  ::  ::  :: 

plus rien pour moi  ::

----------


## vagabong 68

Je viens d'arrondir à 535.

16 centimes.

----------


## gidanette

535.02
Moi aussi, je ressors de Rescue, mais,  2ct par jour, c'est tout... :: 
16 ct Vagabond 68, c'est incroyable  ::

----------


## vagabong 68

Merci Gidanette.

+ 20 centimes = 335,22 au compteur.

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 28 Centimes = 335,50.

----------


## fanelan

Elle nous nargue, elle nous pique tout, et en plus cela l'amuse

----------


## fanelan

Pfffffffffff, je ne peux faire que çà !!! mettre le lien.

http://www.mailforgood.com/associati...es-association

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Et voila chui re bloquée c' est chiant leur truc à force !!!

----------


## vagabong 68

535,70.
A demain.

----------


## vagabong 68

535,80.

----------


## fanelan

+ 2 cts

----------


## vagabong 68

536,00.

+ 15 centimes.

----------


## fanelan

+ 1 ct

----------


## vagabong 68

536,21.

+ 20 centimes.

----------


## champardenais

+3 cts
536.25

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 2.
De nombreuses pubs qui ne rapportent rien !

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 2.

----------


## vagabong 68

536,31.

----------


## gidanette

J'ose à peine annoncer mes 2 ct  :: ,  mais, j'ai rameuté les copines  :Pom pom girl: , elles cliquent en douce sans le mettre sur Rescue, mais, elles cliquent

----------


## fanelan

Super, des cliqueuses en plus ; merci.

----------


## vagabong 68

536,72.

+ 30 centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

Arrondi à 537 euros.

----------


## fanelan

Toujours rien.....

http://www.mailforgood.com/associati...es-association

----------


## fanelan

Je suis abonnée au 2 cts.

----------


## vagabong 68

Aussi abonnée aux 2 fanelan, puis je recommence.
+ 2 à tout de suite.

----------


## gidanette

+ 3 ct et puis bloquée...

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

+ 21.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

On progresse, Mesdames.

----------


## Yummy63

+0.01

----------


## vagabong 68

537,51.

----------


## vagabong 68

537,61.

+ 10 centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

537,85.

+ 20 centimes.

----------


## champardenais

http://www.mailforgood.com/associati...es-association

+2cts

----------


## Skassounette71

537,92.

----------


## champardenais

pas moyen...

http://www.mailforgood.com/associati...es-association

----------


## gidanette

+  2ct  -  537.94  puis toujours bloquée...

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Toujours rien.....

* http://www.mailforgood.com/associati...es-association*

----------


## vagabong 68

538,20.

+ 26 centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

538,50.

+ 30 centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

538,79.
Puis maintenance.

----------


## vagabong 68

Bon, ben, je vous l'écris : 

R  I   E   N  !

----------


## gidanette

538.84   mes 2ct habituels

 Ah oui, mais non Vagabong 68, on comptait sur toi pour avoir de la chance, qui c'est qui va nous faire avancer à pas de géant si c'est comme ça...

----------


## fanelan

J'ai l'impression que c'est toujours en maintenance. Rien ne se passe.

----------


## gidanette

Je n'ai pas pu passer par le lien, je suis passée par mes favoris ???

----------


## vagabong 68

Désolée, mais rien de rien par contre ça marche pour une autre association.

----------


## gidanette

+ 2ct  mais en passant par là :

http://www.helloasso.com/associations/a-toutes-pattes-association

----------


## fanelan

Merci Gid + 2 cts

----------


## vagabong 68

539,12.

+ 14 centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

539,51.

+ 35 centimes.

----------


## gidanette

539.60 
+ 2 ct

----------


## Skassounette71

539,66 

+ 2 centimes.

----------


## champardenais

+2 cts

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

539,80.

----------


## Yummy63

+0.02

----------


## vagabong 68

540.

+ 4 centimes.

----------


## gidanette

+ 2     540.02

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Merci a toutes et a tous

La je comprend pas je peut plus cliquer depuis plus d' une semaine!!! j ' ai meme essayer avec l ordi de mon mari mais rien!!

Sa me dit bien qu il reste plus que des pubs a 1 cts mais elles ne se déclenchent pas !!! J ' ai même essayer des  liens différents chui vertesssss !!!

----------


## fanelan

Ne t'inquiètes pas, çà me fait pareil, je clique une vingtaine de fois par jour, et lorsque je ramène 1 ct c'est miracle.
Tu n'as pas remarqué que Vag avait des "doigts en or" elle nous pique tout, mais au moins elle fait monter la cagnotte. 
Heureusement que tu es là Vag, car c'est vrai que c'est juste désespérant.

----------


## champardenais

+2 cts avec le lien de la 1ere page puis plus moyen

----------


## fanelan

j'ai pris le lien de la première page Champ, mais juste 1 ct.

----------


## champardenais

+2x 2cts
J'ai mis le lien dans mes favoris en allant le chercher sur google et là j'arrive a faire 2 x 1 ct je ferme et j'y retourne etc...

+ 6 cts

----------


## gidanette

Moi, c'est avec ce lien:   http://www.helloasso.com/association...es-association
2ct puis plus moyen non plus

----------


## Skassounette71

540,35 €
+ 3 centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

Coucou.
Je ne suis pas trop en veine, actuellement.
Mais 1 plus 1 centime, c'est déjà bien.
Et pis, on persévère, les copines.

----------


## fanelan

+ 1 ct.

----------


## Skassounette71

J'ai beau rouvrir les liens de cette page ou des précédentes, les actualiser, rien n'y fait, ça ne fonctionne pas !

----------


## champardenais

+ 4 cts 
et si tu vas dans google le chercher tu verras ça fonctionne....

----------


## champardenais

+21 cts = 540.71

----------


## gidanette

Je fais "navigation in private", puis je cherche helloasso sur Google et là, je peux cliquer plusieurs fois.
C'est très long, mais bon, j'en suis à 15cts pour l'instant

----------


## champardenais

oui moi aussi je suis allée chercher le lien sur Google et l'ai mis dans mes favoris et impec...

----------


## gidanette

540.95

----------


## gidanette

+10  541.18

----------


## Skassounette71

Merci pour vos astuces! 

+ 10 centimes.
541.28.

----------


## vagabong 68

541,50.

+ 22.

----------


## gidanette

541.73   +19cts

----------


## Skassounette71

541,79.

----------


## champardenais

542.00

+20cts  = 542.20

----------


## vagabong 68

542,65.

+ 40 centimes.

----------


## fanelan

j'ai mis aussi dans mes favoris, mais j'ai du "louper" quelque chose, çà ne marche toujours pas....

----------


## gidanette

Moi, dans les favoris, ça ne fonctionne pas non plus.
Je vais dans "sécurité" puis "navigation in private" pour ne pas être reconnue ensuite je "colle" le lien dan la barre d'adresse et là je peux le faire aussi souvent que je le veux, mais, ça prend du temps 

+ 04

542.70

----------


## fanelan

J'aime pas lorsque c'est écrit en anglais, j'en ai fait durant 3 ans une ou deux heures par semaine dans ma jeunesse, et je ne comprends rien. J'essaierai quand même.

----------


## vagabong 68

Commençons doucement : 2 CENTIMES.

----------


## gidanette

+ 5 cts   542.80

Pour ne pas être reconnu, on peut aussi faire  CTRL+majuscule+P et là on met l'adresse du lien autant de fois que l'on veut.

----------


## champardenais

*+20cts 543.00*

----------


## Skassounette71

543.11
+ 11 centimes.

----------


## gidanette

+ 15 cts

543.32

----------


## fanelan

+ 1 ct

----------


## Skassounette71

+ 6 centimes.

543,47.

----------


## champardenais

*+43 cts
543.90


*

----------


## champardenais

*+10cts
544.00*

----------


## gidanette

544.33

+33cts

----------


## Skassounette71

544,51.

+ 16 centimes.

----------


## champardenais

*545.00*

----------


## champardenais

*+30cts
545.37

*

----------


## fanelan

+ 1 ct

*http://www.mailforgood.com/associati...es-association*

----------


## champardenais

*+56cts = 546.01*

----------


## vagabong 68

Juste 2 centimes, ce matin.

----------


## gidanette

+ 30 cts 
546.31

----------


## vagabong 68

Re 2.

Bravo Gidanette.

----------


## gidanette

Merci Vagabong, ce matin, je galère  :: 
Je clique 1 fois sur 2 pour rien   ::

----------


## vagabong 68

+1.

----------


## vagabong 68

546,36.

----------


## fanelan

+ 1 ct

----------


## vagabong 68

Rien, ce matin.

----------


## krikrof66

+ 0,03 en passant par le lien de Gidanette.

----------


## fanelan

+ 2 cts

----------


## vagabong 68

546,48.

----------


## Yummy63

+0.02

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 5.

546,60.

----------


## gidanette

+ 21 cts     :Pom pom girl:

----------


## champardenais

je n'étais pas toute seule giganette était en même temps que moi...
547.25

----------


## gidanette

Oui, c'était moi et je me doutais que c'était toi qui faisait avancer le compteur si vite   ::

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 23.

547,52.
A plus tard, j'espère.

----------


## vagabong 68

548,13.
Plus que 60 centimes.

----------


## gidanette

+ 65 cts     548.80   ::

----------


## Skassounette71

549,30
+ 50 centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

549,33.
Petit début.

----------


## fanelan

2 cts

----------


## gidanette

+ 10 cts 
549.45    ::

----------


## champardenais

*+54 cts
550.00

*

----------


## Skassounette71

550,27
+ 25 centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

Bravo à toutes.

----------


## champardenais

*+34 cts
550.55*

----------


## vagabong 68

550,59.

----------


## gidanette

+50 cts  
551.11    ::   ::

----------


## vagabong 68

Que 2 centimes.

----------


## champardenais

+34cts

551.50

----------


## vagabong 68

551,54.
Que deux centimes de ma part.

----------


## vagabong 68

551,56.

----------


## champardenais

*+20cts
551.76*

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 2 centimes.

----------


## gidanette

+ 18 cts 
552€   ::

----------


## vagabong 68

552,03.

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 6 centimes.

----------


## Yummy63

+0.02

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 2 centimes.

----------


## gidanette

+ 5 cts   ::

----------


## champardenais

plus moyen rien du tout  !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## fanelan

çela fait des jours que je ne ramène que un ou deux cts, alors je ne le note plus.

----------


## vagabong 68

Ca y est, j'ai réussi à mettre 2 centimes dans la cagnotte !

----------


## gidanette

+ 32 cts  =  552.52

----------


## Yummy63

+0.01

----------


## Skassounette71

Impossible de cliquer ce soir, depuis peu, ça me répète que le site est en maintenance.
Pas de clic aujourd'hui du coup.. Pas eu le temps plus tôt dans la journée.. J'essaie demain.. 
Bonne soirée.

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 2 centimes, ce matin.

552,55.

----------


## vagabong 68

552,69.

Enfin !

----------


## vagabong 68

553,20.
Youpi, une bonne cinquantaine de centimes !

----------


## gidanette

Rien  pour l'instant  ::

----------


## Skassounette71

Toujours impossible de cliquer.. Voila ce que ça m'affiche:



Et en navigation privée, ce message ne s'affiche pas, la page est normale, mais j'ai beau cliqué pour visionner la publicité, rien n'y fait..

----------


## gidanette

Pareil  ::

----------


## vagabong 68

Bizarre.

+ 2 centimes.
Juste de passage.

----------


## vagabong 68

553,53.

+ 31 centimes.

----------


## fanelan

Bon, toujours abonnée aux zéros.

----------


## gidanette

Pareil nul nul nul

----------


## vagabong 68

554,04.
+ 51 centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

Et 10 Centimes supplémentaires.

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 2 centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

554,28 et c'est fini.

----------


## gidanette

Bravo Vagabong

----------


## vagabong 68

> Bravo Vagabong


Merci Gidanette, mais tu sais, la roue tourne.

----------


## gidanette

Je viens de réessayer, snifffff, toujours rien, mais, bon tant qu'il y en a qui assurent, ça grimpe, ça grimpe...

----------


## fanelan

Et pour Vagabond    hip hip hip houra 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Coucou les cliqueuses,
Je viens de créer un post pour l'asso qui a pris Neige en charge.

----------


## champardenais

*+32cts
554.73

*http://www.rescue-forum.com/petition...-clics-131531/

----------


## vagabong 68

Je ne compte plus.
Cliqué en duo avec toi, Champ.

554,84.

----------


## champardenais

ah ok je n'ai pas fait attention Vag!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Skassounette71

Ca ne fonctionne toujours pas de mon côté..

En attendant, merci à vous les cliqueuses!

----------


## vagabong 68

1 centime, hélas !
Mais alors 1 merveilleux centime !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ah ok je n'ai pas fait attention Vag!!!!!!!!!



Pas de problème, c'est pour la même cause, ma chère Champ.

----------


## vagabong 68

Arrondi à 555 euros.

----------


## vagabong 68

555,24.

----------


## vagabong 68

555,36.

----------


## vagabong 68

555,50.

----------


## vagabong 68

Encore quelques centimes.
Je n'ai pas compté car je n'étais pas seule.

----------


## gidanette

Panne internet toute la journée, je reviens ce soir pleine d'espoir, le monde peut s'écrouler autour de moi, 
je vais cliquer toute la soirée et ....   toujours bloquée bouhhhhh....

----------


## vagabong 68

556,14.

Ca ira mieux demain, Gidanette.
Une bonne nuit de sommeil et c'est reparti........................................ou pas.

----------


## gidanette

Même pas besoin de la nuit de sommeil, Vagabong, merci, tu m'as portée chance  

+20cts   556.36

----------


## vagabong 68

> Même pas besoin de la nuit de sommeil, Vagabong, merci, tu m'as portée chance  
> 
> +20cts   556.36


Yes !

Un petit centime.

----------


## champardenais

*+32cts 
556.70*

----------


## gidanette

+2 petits centimes  556.72

----------


## ptiteloulou

556.74(2 cts)

----------


## vagabong 68

557,04.
Plein de centimes mais impossible de dénombrer car nous étions plusieurs à cliquer.
Coucou Ptiteloulou.

----------


## Skassounette71

Youpiiiiii, ça remarche! 
  J'en profite pour en faire un max, et puis, je ne serai pas trop dispo les jours qui viennent pour le faire, alors, raison de plus! 

557,53

+ 46 centimes

----------


## fanelan

et bien moi en passant par google, par invité privé, toujours le même message : aie !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gidanette

+ 20 cts = 557.73
On ne se désespère pas Fanelan, ça va revenir, chacune son tour

----------


## fanelan

Oui, je réessaie encore et encore et j'attends d'avoir LA main  ::

----------


## vagabong 68

557,94.

----------


## vagabong 68

558,16.
A demain.

----------


## vagabong 68

558,30.

+ 12.
A demain.

----------


## gidanette

558.60

+ 30 cts

----------


## fanelan

toujours le même message : aie !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vagabong 68

559,10.

+ 60 centimes.

----------


## gidanette

+ 10 cts   559.21

----------


## champardenais

*+32cts
559.61*

----------


## vagabong 68

560,01.
+ 40 centimes.

----------


## fanelan

Toujours le même message : Aie !!! Ca me "cuire".

----------


## champardenais

*+40 cts
560.41*

----------


## gidanette

+ 30 cts   560.71

----------


## vagabong 68

561,05.

+ 34.

----------


## ptiteloulou

561.07 
+2cts

----------


## gidanette

+ 20cts   561.27 
Coucou ptiteloulou

----------


## vagabong 68

561,50.

+ 32.

----------


## champardenais

*+51 cts
562.01*

----------


## gidanette

+ 13 cts  562.14 et puis plus rien

----------


## Yummy63

0.05

----------


## gidanette

+ 21 cts   562.40

----------


## champardenais

*+30cts 
562.70*

----------


## fanelan

Me voilà !!!!!!!!!!!
+ 10 cts

----------


## vagabong 68

563,08.

----------


## NeoClo

563.08

- - - Mise à jour - - -

563.10

----------


## vagabong 68

> 563.08


On est synchro !

----------


## NeoClo

> On est synchro !

----------


## fanelan

+ 5 = 563.20

----------


## NeoClo

563.26
+0.05

http://www.mailforgood.com/associati...es-association

----------


## vagabong 68

563,40
+ 14.

----------


## NeoClo

563,46

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

563.54

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

563.78

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

563.93

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

564.16

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

+ chais plus combien tellement la pub est longue et à force de cliquer

----------


## vagabong 68

564,50.

----------


## gidanette

+ 20 cts   564.81

----------


## NeoClo

> + chais plus combien tellement la pub est longue et à force de cliquer


Pareil et j'en viens à regretter les mots à taper!

564,91

----------


## vagabong 68

Nous étions à deux alors.
Une bonne trentaine de clics : 565,14.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

565.55

----------


## NeoClo

565.58

----------


## vagabong 68

565,75.

----------


## NeoClo

565,81

http://www.mailforgood.com/associati...es-association

----------


## vagabong 68

566,05.
+ 20.

----------


## NeoClo

566,07

----------


## fanelan

566.16 - Je clique pour les trois "hello" en même temps, on a l'impression que la pub est moins longue.

----------


## gidanette

+ 20 cts  566.42

----------


## vagabong 68

567.

+ 55 centimes.

----------


## NeoClo

567,06

----------


## vagabong 68

567,45.

+ 30.

----------


## gidanette

+ 30 cts   567.76

----------


## NeoClo

567,78
Je n'en peux plus de cette vidéo....hum....Je hais "biiiiiiiiiiip" maintenant.....  

*http://www.mailforgood.com/associati...es-association*

----------


## gidanette

Rrrrooo NeoClo, je suis sûre que tu as raté plein de détails.  
Il va falloir la regarder encore et encore pour vérifier. 
+ 22      568.01

----------


## vagabong 68

568,46.
+ 40.

----------


## gidanette

+ 20
568.68

----------


## NeoClo

> Rrrrooo NeoClo, je suis sûre que tu as raté plein de détails.  
> Il va falloir la regarder encore et encore pour vérifier. 
> + 22      568.01


Bouhooooo....quelle souffrance!!!!!

----------


## NeoClo

568,69 alors que j'ai regardé 3 fois.....

----------


## gidanette

> 568,69 alors que j'ai regardé 3 fois.....


ça, c'est parce que tu as critiqué leur pub, il se vengent ou alors tu es une maudite de Airbnb ??? 

Bon , ça m'arrive tout le temps aussi, c'est pour voir si on est très très motivées 

+ 5 cts  (en 5 coups )

----------


## NeoClo

568,85....

zzzzzZZZZZZ.....Casse b-n-b oui plutôt

----------


## vagabong 68

569,35.

60 centimes.

T'étais là, Néoclo ?

Donc 50 centimes pour moi.

----------


## NeoClo

> 569,35.
> 
> 60 centimes.
> 
> T'étais là, Néoclo ?
> 
> Donc 50 centimes pour moi.


Tout le mérite te revient vag

----------


## vagabong 68

569,55.

+ 20.

Merci Néoclo pour la sérénade, ou alors serait-ce une aubade ?

Petit Rottweiler...

----------


## gidanette

+ 15
    569.70 

   Oh non, on nous a changé la pub, pfffff....

----------


## gidanette

C'est moi qui suit punie maintenant, y sont susceptible...je suis bloquéééééé  bouhhhhhh

----------


## fanelan

C'est bloqué depuis ce matin, on veut cliquerrrrrrrrr.

----------


## vagabong 68

On reviendra.

----------


## NeoClo

Le site est toujours bloqué....je garde un oeil

----------


## gidanette

Revoilà notre pub préférée, à vos clics, mesdames 

+20 cts 

569.90

----------


## vagabong 68

Rien pour moi.
J'ai beau répéter "Sésame ouvre-toi" ça ne marche pas.

----------


## fanelan

Ils vont nous empêcher d'aller nous coucher

----------


## fanelan

Sésame s'est ouvert mais.... La pub du Crédit Agricole dure *166 secondes...*

----------


## vagabong 68

570,11.

+ 21.

Airbnb est de retour.

----------


## gidanette

> 570,11.
> 
> + 21.
> 
> Airbnb est de retour.


Oui, mais, il est déjà reparti, trop tard pour moi, bloquée

----------


## Yummy63

0.05

----------


## NeoClo

Site bloqué

----------


## vagabong 68

Quand ça veut pas !

----------


## gidanette

> Quand ça veut pas !


Béhhh, ça veut pas.

----------


## vagabong 68

> Béhhh, ça veut pas.


Exact.

----------


## champardenais

+10cts

----------


## NeoClo

570,26

http://www.mailforgood.com/associati...es-association

----------


## vagabong 68

Me dit pas que c'est pas vrai, et moi, je n'y arrive pas !

----------


## fanelan

moi non plus !

----------


## NeoClo

Site bloqué...

----------


## Skassounette71

570,36 € 
+ 10 centimes.

----------


## NeoClo

Site bloqué....je vais commencer à croire que c'est personnel

----------


## fanelan

Je suis bloquée aussi depuis hier, c'est désespérant !

----------


## gidanette

Je suis hyper fière de moi, vous pouvez m'applaudir 
+ 1 ct ce matin et pis c'est tout  
570.37

----------


## fanelan



----------


## gidanette

> 


Merci Fan

----------


## NeoClo

> Je suis hyper fière de moi, vous pouvez m'applaudir 
> + 1 ct ce matin et pis c'est tout  
> 570.37





- - - Mise à jour - - -


Toujours le même message affiché 
*Aïe... plus de vidéos pour le moment. Revenez plus tard !*            Vous êtes nombreux à soutenir des associations sur la plateforme, et le nombre de vidéos publicitaires est pour le moment limité.         
            Rendez-vous dans quelques heures pour de nouvelles publicités !

----------


## vagabong 68

Ola, pour notre amie Gidanette !

----------


## fanelan

Olà pour Gidanette

----------


## gidanette

Merci merci les filles, avec des scores pareil, on va faire exploser les compteurs

----------


## NeoClo

570,41

----------


## gidanette

+ 4 cts
570.45

----------


## vagabong 68

J'ai pris le relais, je crois + 7 centimes.
Comme je fais plusieurs choses à la fois, il arrive que je me mélange les pinceaux.

----------


## gidanette

Fini  AIE

----------


## NeoClo

zzzzzzzZZZZZZZZ...J'attendrai, le jour et la nuit j'attendraaaaiiii....

*Aïe... plus de vidéos pour le moment. Revenez plus tard !*            Vous êtes nombreux à soutenir des associations sur la plateforme, et le nombre de vidéos publicitaires est pour le moment limité.         
            Rendez-vous dans quelques heures pour de nouvelles publicités !

----------


## champardenais

*+14 cts 
570.69*

----------


## NeoClo

site bloqué    


http://www.mailforgood.com/associati...es-association

----------


## vagabong 68

Rien.

----------


## gidanette

rien

----------


## vagabong 68

Pfffffffffffff.

----------


## vagabong 68

Bouh !
Ca ne marche pas.

----------


## gidanette

Oh  merveille  + 5 cts 
570.76

----------


## vagabong 68

> Oh  merveille  + 5 cts 
> 570.76


Pour moi aussi, ça marche !
Cocorico : + 5.
570,81.

Et j'y retourne.

----------


## vagabong 68

571,01.

+20.

----------


## fanelan

Tu m'as tout piqué Vag, que 4 cts.

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 15.
571,20.

Fan, t'es là ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

571,25.

T'es fâchée, Fan ?

----------


## fanelan

J'étais repartie, allez je reviens ; je ne suis pas fâchée bien sûr  :: 

Je vais essayer de cliquer pour deux assos en même temps.


Je quitte A Toutes, je vais cliquer sur des assos qui ont une cagnotte plus faible. Je reviendrais

----------


## vagabong 68

572,14.
Et puis c'est fini.

----------


## fanelan

Bloqué aussi.

----------


## vagabong 68

572,25.

+ 10.

----------


## gidanette

N'arrive poh

----------


## vagabong 68

Fini aussi.

----------


## fanelan

Toujours bloqué.

----------


## vagabong 68

572,40.

+ 14.

Retour au dodo.

----------


## NeoClo

572,41 rien    

http://www.mailforgood.com/associati...es-association

----------


## fanelan

Rien !

----------


## gidanette

Toujours zéro

----------


## vagabong 68

Mailforgood, ben nothing for me.

----------


## NeoClo

572,47 mais ce n'est pas grâce à moi car site bloqué

----------


## fanelan

Quand j'y arrive, c'est un centime à la fois puis Aie...

----------


## vagabong 68

573,17 donc 70 centimes.

----------


## fanelan

Wahoo, j'espère que tu m'en as laissé.

----------


## fanelan

J'ai cliqué pour les quatre assos en même temps, et oui, rien faire pour ne rien faire.....

573.42

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 1.

----------


## fanelan

La vidéo est hyper longue et moche... juste pour un centime. Je préfère la Ree**k

----------


## gidanette

Rien pour moi, même pas une toute toute toute petite vidéo

----------


## NeoClo

Rien depuis des jours

----------


## fanelan

Je crois que les Hello sont de la nuit ou à une certaine heure du matin après le café : d'environ 10h00 à 15 ou 16h00, en tout cas pour moi.  ::

----------


## NeoClo

Merci Fan - Je vais essayer sur ces créneaux alors....qui ne tente rien n'a rien!

----------


## vagabong 68

Rien non plus.

----------


## fanelan

> Merci Fan - Je vais essayer sur ces créneaux alors....qui ne tente rien n'a rien!


Bon, considère comme si je n'avais rien dit  çà ne marche pas aujourd'hui

----------


## fanelan

Ca marche, mais la pub dure plus de cinq minutes, alors je laisse tomber.

----------


## fanelan

Ca marche AVEC pub courte.

----------


## vagabong 68

573,73.

+ 20.

----------


## fanelan

573.75

----------


## fanelan

C'est pour cela que çà montait vite.

----------


## gidanette

"AIE"

----------


## vagabong 68

Bof.

----------


## vagabong 68

Deuxième essai : toujours rien.

----------


## fanelan

Alors si vous tombez sur la pub de la mutuelle, passez votre souris sur le bord droit de la pub, et là l'on voit les cinq pubs prêtent s'afficher, cliquer sur la dernière, le bonhomme sur son canapé et là, la pub est bien courte.

----------


## fanelan

573.80

----------


## gidanette

+ 10 cts 
573.92  et et et bloquée

----------


## vagabong 68

Vous voulez pas m'en laisser ?
Eh les copines...

----------


## fanelan

Peut-être que ses petits sous pourraient servir à payer les frais d'un comportementaliste ?

----------


## vagabong 68

Dernier essai infructueux de la journée.
Zut.

----------


## vagabong 68

Je reviendrai.

----------


## vagabong 68

Toujours rien.
Ce qui me fâche c'est qu'ils pourraient afficher dès qu'on ouvre le lien qu'il n'y aura pas un centime de verser, car on perd un temps fou à ouvrir, fermer etc...

----------


## vagabong 68

574,13.
+ 21 centimes !

----------


## vagabong 68

574,24.

+ 11.

----------


## vagabong 68

574,36.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

574,42.

----------


## vagabong 68

574,55.

----------


## fanelan

574.63

----------


## vagabong 68

574,69.

----------


## gidanette

Rien de chez rien

----------


## fanelan

Je vais essayer d'aider.

----------


## vagabong 68

Fini pour moi.

----------


## fanelan

J'attends de faire un compte rond, le voici : 574.90.

----------


## vagabong 68

Bonsoir.

----------


## fanelan

Je retente : aie...

----------


## vagabong 68

575.

Les séries de 2 sont de retour.
Cliquer 2 fois sortir de rescue et recommencer.
10 centimes ce matin.

----------


## gidanette

Bravo les filles, heureusement que vous êtes là parce que moi...rien

----------


## vagabong 68

Bouhhhhhhhhhh, ça ne marche plus.

----------


## vagabong 68

575,12.

----------


## gidanette

Hourra !  
+ 11 cts, c'est magique, mais alors ça a été long...
575.26


encore +2 cts

----------


## NeoClo

Rien pour moi  

http://www.mailforgood.com/associati...es-association

----------


## vagabong 68

575,32.
+ 4 centimes au compte-gouttes !

Sortir du forum après chaque clic et revenir.
Que c'est long.
Espérons qu'ils vont débloquer la situation.

Au fait, z'avez pas vu Yummy ?

----------


## vagabong 68

575,32.

Ca ne bouge pas.

----------


## NeoClo

j'aurais voulu avoir un ceeeeentiiiiiime....pour pouvoir l'ajouter à la cagnooooootte....mais je n'arrive à rien ajouteeeeerrr....depuis des jours et puis des joooooours....

----------


## vagabong 68

575,40.

+ 8 centimes.
 la roue va tourner ou pas ?

----------


## NeoClo

Je ne comprends pas....site complètement bloqué pour moi

----------


## gidanette

> Je ne comprends pas....site complètement bloqué pour moi


pareil

----------


## fanelan

pour moi aussi, même pas un aieeeeeeee.

----------


## NeoClo

Toujours 575,40 et impossible de cliquer....zzzzZZZZZZ

----------


## fanelan

Pareil !!!

----------


## vagabong 68

Allez, on oublie !

----------


## fanelan

On reviendra !

----------


## gidanette

Tiens Fan, j'en ai trouvé une autre:

Je t'attends, je t'attends, je t'attends 
Tout le temps, tout le temps, 
 Tout le temps, chaque instant. 
 Je t'attends, je t'attends, je t'attends 
 Depuis si longtemps.

----------


## vagabong 68

Je veux cliquer,
je veux cliquer !!!

Je veux cliquer...

----------


## fanelan

Je commence à être en manque, vite des clics.

----------


## NeoClo

> Tiens Fan, j'en ai trouvé une autre:
> 
> Je t'attends, je t'attends, je t'attends 
> Tout le temps, tout le temps, 
>  Tout le temps, chaque instant. 
>  Je t'attends, je t'attends, je t'attends 
>  Depuis si longtemps.

----------


## NeoClo

Toujours rien    

j'attends le cliiiiiiic de mes rêves
j'attends le cliiiic, la douceur et la fièvre
il peut venir je suis prête à cliquer vraiment
j'attends le clic simplemeeeeeent.....

----------


## vagabong 68

Pfffffffff.
Toujours rien.

----------


## fanelan

On ne peut pas cliquer, mais on rigole quand même !

----------


## NeoClo

Quand ils veulent....

----------


## vagabong 68

> Quand ils veulent....


Le Prince charmant est arrivé, tu attends le cheval blanc ?

----------


## NeoClo

> Le Prince charmant est arrivé, tu attends le cheval blanc ?


Ah ouais...tu es comme ça vag? Tu aimes les crapauds?

----------


## vagabong 68

J'aime tous les animaux, Neo, pas de souci.
Surtout ceux qui se transforment en Prince charmant ! ::

----------


## vagabong 68

Rien.

----------


## NeoClo

Et moi pendant ce temps lààààà, je tournais la manivelle....

----------


## gidanette

Eh, pssssit, les filles ! Faut pas lui dire, mais je crois que Neoclo est atteinte, si elle ne peut pas recliquer très vite, je crois qu'on va la perdre complètement.

----------


## vagabong 68

> Et moi pendant ce temps lààààà, je tournais la manivelle....


Touricoti, tournicoton !

----------


## gidanette

> Touricoti, tournicoton !


Mais bien sûr, Vag, ça va aller ...

----------


## vagabong 68

Oui, tu as raison, ça va aller.
Méthode Coué, ça peut marcher.
Merci Gidanette.
Je vois que toi aussi, tu guettes.

----------


## gidanette

> Oui, tu as raison, ça va aller.
> Méthode Coué, ça peut marcher.
> Merci Gidanette.
> Je vois que toi aussi, tu guettes.


Je guette, je guette, mais sœur Anne ne voit rien venir...

----------


## NeoClo

> Eh, pssssit, les filles ! Faut pas lui dire, mais je crois que Neoclo est atteinte, si elle ne peut pas recliquer très vite, je crois qu'on va la perdre complètement.

----------


## vagabong 68

> 


Je crois qu'elle est bien "prise" !

----------


## fanelan

Néoclo, courage  à moins qu'Hello est fait faillite....

----------


## vagabong 68

Vous voulez que je vous dise : rien.

----------


## fanelan

Merci du renseignement, donc pas besoin de faire travailler la souris  Mais pourquoi depuis autant de jours ? On peut tout imaginer...

----------


## NeoClo

Heureusement que vous êtes là

----------


## vagabong 68

Je me demande si je ne vais pas retourner me coucher ?

----------


## NeoClo

Bonne idée....hop une petite sieste tiens! 

http://www.mailforgood.com/associati...es-association

----------


## gidanette

sieste chez nous aussi   
on prend des forces et après, on clique ?

----------


## fanelan

A voir tous les sites avec de nouveaux messages, j'ai cru à un miracle, je croyais que c'était "feu vert".

----------


## gidanette

Beeeeen non, a pô miracle

----------


## vagabong 68

Vous me croirez si je vous dis que le miracle n'a pas opéré !

----------


## fanelan

Malheureusement oui je te crois. C'est vraiment tout leur site qui est HS. J'ai voulu cliquer pour d'autres assos qu'animales, et pareil rien !

----------


## vagabong 68

Essai de l'après-midi : non concluant.
Je reviendrai.

----------


## vagabong 68

Pffffffffffffffff.

----------


## vagabong 68

575,82.

+ 41 centimes.
A plus tard.

----------


## gidanette

+ 21 cts
576.03   pff pff pff pff  (là, je m'échauffe)  pff pff pff

----------


## fanelan

J'adore lorsqu'il y a juste à recopier le mot -d'ailleurs je ne recopie pas, je mets juste la souris dans le cadre, puis entrée-

576.08 puis *AIE*

----------


## vagabong 68

Je n'avais pas de mot à copier mais une vidéo de plus de 30 secondes.

----------


## fanelan

La vidéo pour le chocolat ?

----------


## fanelan

576.10, super, maintenant j'ai encore aie......

----------


## vagabong 68

> La vidéo pour le chocolat ?


Non car j'ai tout mangé le chocolat !

J'ai aussi vidé toute ma cagnotte car ça ne fonctionne pas.

----------


## vagabong 68

576,17.
+ 7.

----------


## vagabong 68

576,25.
+ 8.

----------


## vagabong 68

576,32.

+ 7.

----------


## fanelan

Je vois juste les premières images puis : une erreur s'est produite.............

----------


## vagabong 68

576,39.

+ 7.

----------


## vagabong 68

576,46.

+ 7.

----------


## vagabong 68

575,74.

+ 5.

----------


## gidanette

+10 cts
576.64

----------


## fanelan

+ 3
576.67

----------


## fanelan

+ 4 puis aie.

----------


## vagabong 68

577,03.

+ 31.

----------


## gidanette

577.25
+ 21

----------


## fanelan

577.25 ----- 577.39 ----- aie.

----------


## vagabong 68

577,91.
+ 43.

----------


## fanelan

Bravo !!!

----------


## vagabong 68

578.

Merci Fan.

Bravo à toutes.

----------


## vagabong 68

578,51.

+ 50 centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

C'est fini pour moi, aujourd'hui.

----------


## gidanette

+ 20
578.71         Bravo Vagabong, tu as encore battu des records aujourd'hui.   Championne !

----------


## vagabong 68

579,05.

+ 34.

----------


## NeoClo

579,08

http://www.mailforgood.com/associati...es-association

----------


## vagabong 68

579,39.

+ 31.

----------


## vagabong 68

579,73.

+ 34 centimes.

----------


## NeoClo

Grrrrrr...site bloqué, je reviendrai plus tard...

----------


## gidanette

+ 7 cts
579.80

----------


## NeoClo

Toujours rien pour moi

----------


## vagabong 68

580,40.

+ 60.

----------


## gidanette

Encore bravo Vagabong 
Comment Est-ce que tu fais ?
Moi, il faut que je clique 3 ou 4 fois pour avoir 1 seul centime.
Je rame.
Tu es pitonnée chez Hello ou alors tu as un charme secret 
+ 8 cts
580.48

----------


## NeoClo

580,56 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Encore bravo Vagabong 
> Comment Est-ce que tu fais ?
> Moi, il faut que je clique 3 ou 4 fois pour avoir 1 seul centime.
> Je rame.
> Tu es pitonnée chez Hello ou alors tu as un charme secret 
> + 8 cts
> 580.48


D'accord avec toi gidanette. Je suspecte fortement le charme secret...hum....

----------


## vagabong 68

581,02.

+ 40.

Le charme (secret, très secret) cumulé au piston, ça fait des vagues !!!

----------


## gidanette

> 581,02.
> 
> + 40.
> 
> Le charme (secret, très secret) cumulé au piston, ça fait des vagues !!!


ouarf ouarf ouraf  elle est bonne celle-là  
+ 16
581.18

----------


## NeoClo

Site encore bloqué pour moi....Conclusion: zéro charme pour moi. Action: je compense

----------


## gidanette

> Site encore bloqué pour moi....Conclusion: zéro charme pour moi. Action: je compense


Bon, d'accord, aujourd'hui tu es NeoClopinettes, mais tu as d'autres qualités, tu nous fais bien rire, NeoClown.
On sait toutes qu'en réalité, tu es SuperNeoClowoman, Hello a trop peur que tu fasses exploser son budget pour te laisser faire sans se défendre.

----------


## gidanette

Bloquée, bloquée moi aussi, bouuuuuuuuuh

----------


## vagabong 68

581,69.

+ 51.

----------


## NeoClo

> Bon, d'accord, aujourd'hui tu es NeoClopinettes, mais tu as d'autres qualités, tu nous fais bien rire, NeoClown.
> On sait toutes qu'en réalité, tu es SuperNeoClowoman, Hello a trop peur que tu fasses exploser son budget pour te laisser faire sans se défendre.


On ne m'avait jamais sorti ces trois là! J'adooooooooore!!!!!!!! Excellent!!!!!

----------


## NeoClo

581,71

----------


## vagabong 68

582,69.

+ 98 centimes.

----------


## NeoClo

582,70

+1 centime....Hourrrrraaaaaaah!!!  

http://www.mailforgood.com/associati...es-association

----------


## vagabong 68

583,40.

+ 70 centimes.

----------


## NeoClo

583,44

----------


## vagabong 68

584,15.

+ 71.

----------


## vagabong 68

584,71.

+ 49.

----------


## NeoClo

Rien

----------


## gidanette

+ 30 cts
585.01

----------


## NeoClo

585,34.....Youhoooooooooooo!!!!!! +31 centimes!!!! 

Champaaaaaaaaaaagne!!!!!!!!

----------


## gidanette

> 585,34.....Youhoooooooooooo!!!!!! +31 centimes!!!! 
> 
> Champaaaaaaaaaaagne!!!!!!!!


Encore du champagne pour toi NeoClo, folle soirée en perspective !
+ 26.cts
585.65

----------


## NeoClo

586,08
+43 cts

----------


## vagabong 68

> 585,34.....Youhoooooooooooo!!!!!! +31 centimes!!!! 
> 
> Champaaaaaaaaaaagne!!!!!!!!


J'arrive.

Rien, j'ai déjà distribué ma cagnotte, hélas.

----------


## NeoClo

586,14

----------


## gidanette

+ 20 cts
586.34

----------


## gidanette

Je n'ai pas compté, je ne suis pas toute seule.
587...... 587.36

----------


## vagabong 68

587,67.

+ 62.

----------


## NeoClo

587,81

----------


## vagabong 68

588,05.

+ 24.

----------


## vagabong 68

588,40.

+ 35 et ma cagnotte de la journée est vide...

----------


## vagabong 68

588,46.

Ca coince avec la pub LM !

----------


## gidanette

Bloquée

----------


## vagabong 68

588,57.

Dur dur, + 11 centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

589,20.

+ 60.

----------


## gidanette

+24 cts
589.44

----------


## gidanette

+ 16 cts
589.60

----------


## gidanette

+ 40cts
590.05

----------


## bab

590,65

----------


## vagabong 68

591,10
+ 43.

----------


## gidanette

+ 90 cts
592.00

----------


## gidanette

+ 1€02
593.07

----------


## vagabong 68

593,37.

+ 30.

----------


## NeoClo

Rien

----------


## gidanette

1 ct et puis c'est tout.

----------


## NeoClo

593,40....aie

----------


## vagabong 68

593,95.

+ 55.

----------


## vagabong 68

Le compteur ne bouge pas.

----------


## gidanette

Pour moi non plus

----------


## NeoClo

Pour moi aussi

----------


## gidanette

+ 2cts
593.97  et c'est fini

----------


## vagabong 68

Quand ça veut pas, ça veut pas.
Heureusement que nous avons Gidanette dans notre formidable équipe.

----------


## gidanette

Merci Vag, je suis trèèèèès très fière de mes 2 centimes.

----------


## NeoClo

Allez, il est temps que ce compteur monte  :: 
593.97 -------- 594.10

A vous de jouer!

----------


## NeoClo

594.17
+7cts

----------


## vagabong 68

594,39.
+ 22.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci Vag, je suis trèèèèès très fière de mes 2 centimes.


Moi aussi, je suis fière de ta langue, euh de toi...

----------


## vagabong 68

595.

+ 61.

----------


## vagabong 68

595,86.

+ 56.

----------


## gidanette

+ 20 cts
596.10

----------


## vagabong 68

596,40.

+ 30.

----------


## NeoClo

597,86

+ 71

----------


## NeoClo

599,04
+ 82

----------


## gidanette

+ 40 cts
mais, il y a quelqu'un d'autre, je m'arrête à 599.95.
les 600 vont être dépassés ce soir

----------


## gidanette

+10 cts
600.41

----------


## NeoClo

600.63
+15

Mais qu'est-ce que c'est long....pfffff....

----------


## vagabong 68

601.

+ 35.

----------


## vagabong 68

601,60.

+ 38.

----------


## gidanette

Aie et

----------


## vagabong 68

Que des pubs qui ne rapportent rien.

----------


## gidanette

Même pas une petite pub

----------


## vagabong 68

602,19.

1 centime.

----------


## NeoClo



----------


## vagabong 68

> 


Une petite place à tes côtés, stp, Neoclo.

----------


## NeoClo

602,22
+2 cts

----------


## vagabong 68

602,23.

Un petit centime.

----------


## vagabong 68

602,26.

1 centime.

----------


## vagabong 68

Rien non plus !

----------


## vagabong 68

602,51.

+ 23.

----------


## gidanette

+ 30 cts
602.81   yeees !

----------


## vagabong 68

602,87.

+ 6.

----------


## vagabong 68

603,05.

+ 18.

----------


## gidanette

Péniblement 4 cts
603.15

----------


## vagabong 68

603,40.

+ 17 et comme dit notre copine Gida, péniblement aussi.

----------


## gidanette

+ 11 cts  pfffiouuu ... dur...
603.51

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 5 Centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

604,21.

+ 64 centimes.

----------


## gidanette

Bravo Vag  
+ 10 cts 
604.32

----------


## vagabong 68

605,25.

+ 25.

Merci Gida, je fais ce que je peux et je trouve que c'est peu !

----------


## NeoClo

605,29...+4

Courage

----------


## gidanette

+ 42 cts
605.75

----------


## vagabong 68

605,76.

+ 1 centime !

----------


## bab

http://www.helloasso.com/association...es-association

605,90 euros

----------


## vagabong 68

Rien, désolée.

----------


## bab

606,01

----------


## vagabong 68

Toujours rien.

----------


## INCALINE

+ 10cts = 606,24€

----------


## NeoClo

Courage vag

----------


## vagabong 68

Yes : 1 centime donc 606,26.

Merci pour les encouragements NeoClo.

----------


## NeoClo

606,36
+10 cts

----------


## gidanette

+ 15
606.51

----------


## vagabong 68

606,56.

+ 1 centime.

----------


## bab

606,60

----------


## gidanette

+ 41 cts
607.03

----------


## vagabong 68

Yes.

607,51.

+ 42 centimes !

----------


## gidanette

+20cts
607.94

----------


## vagabong 68

608,51.

+ 57 centimes.

----------


## NeoClo

610,07
+ 52cts

----------


## vagabong 68

610,50.

+ 32 centimes.

----------


## NeoClo

611,21
+31 cts

----------


## gidanette

+ 20 cts
611.44

----------


## vagabong 68

612.

+ 56.

Coucou les copines.

----------


## NeoClo

612,05

Coucou vag  ::

----------


## gidanette

+ 42 cts
612.50
Coucou Vag

----------


## vagabong 68

A que coucou les copines.
612,84.

+ 34 centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

613,42.

+ 51 centimes.

----------


## gidanette

+ 31 cts
614.02

----------


## gidanette

Snifff, ça marche plus

----------


## vagabong 68

Hélas, depuis hier, ça ne marche plus pourtant on peut visionner les pubs !!!

----------


## bab

614,40

----------


## NeoClo

614,73
+11cts

Coucou Gid  ::

----------


## gidanette

Coucou NeoClo  
+ 10cts
614.84

----------


## bab

614,97..puis, plus de vidéo  ::

----------


## gidanette

+ 6 cts et bloquée 
615.05

----------


## vagabong 68

615,56.

+ 51 centimes.
Yesssssssssssssss.

----------


## vagabong 68

Rien du tout.

----------


## vagabong 68

615,61.

+ 3 centimes, c'est toujours ça de gagné !

----------


## vagabong 68

616,16.

+ 55 centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

616,17.

Et hop 1 centime...

----------


## vagabong 68

616,18.

1 centime.

----------


## gidanette

rien

----------


## vagabong 68

Rien non plus.

----------


## NeoClo

Idem, rien ce soir...   ::

----------


## vagabong 68

616,20.

1 centime.

----------


## gidanette

+ 4 cts
604.25

----------


## vagabong 68

616,26.

+ 1 centime.

----------


## gidanette

Toujours rien

----------


## NeoClo

616,30 ------ aie

----------


## vagabong 68

> Toujours rien


Bienvenue au club, Gidanette.

----------


## gidanette

+ 10 cts
616.40

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 2.

616,42.
Yesssssssssssssssssss.

----------


## gidanette

> + 2.
> 
> 616,42.
> Yesssssssssssssssssss.


Bravo Vag, allez ça sent le début du début des centimes

----------


## vagabong 68

> Bravo Vag, allez ça sent le début du début des centimes


Merci pour les encouragements.
Dommage, la chance a tourné, rien.

----------


## gidanette

+ 21 cts
616.65

----------


## vagabong 68

Quel est ton pouvoir, Gidanette ?

----------


## gidanette

Heu, peut-être que je suis la femme invisible, quand je clique, c'est toujours sous "in private" pour ne pas me faire repérer. 
Mais quand Hello refuse de me donner des centimes, je ne peux rien faire non plus. Et là, c'est trèèèèèès énervant. Alors, j'attends, j'attends, comme vous en ce moment.

----------


## vagabong 68

Bouhhhhhhhhhh.

----------


## vagabong 68

Désespérément rien.

----------


## vagabong 68

616,68.

Rien.

----------


## gidanette

+ 10 cts
616.78

----------


## bab

616,81 euros

----------


## gidanette

+ 10 cts
616.72

----------


## vagabong 68

Désespérément rien.

----------


## vagabong 68

Rien, désolée.

----------


## aurore27

plus de vidéos disponibles....

----------


## vagabong 68

616,94.

----------

